# اين الآيات الدالة على محمد في الكتاب المق&#158



## drpepo (21 فبراير 2006)

*اين الآيات الدالة على محمد في الكتاب المق&#158*

اخوتى المسلمون الكثير منكم تقولون 
"ان اسم نبيكم محمد موجود في الكتاب المقدس وان كان ليس اسمه موجود بوضوح الا انه هناك رموز تدل عليه "
ولكى نصل لنتيجه بخصوص هذا الأمر نرجو ان تكتبوا الآيات الدالة على هذا الادعاء ولنرى من منا له الحق ومن منا يتفهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة 
على ان تكتبوا آية واحدة وبعدما يتم الرد عليها والاتفاق بشأنها ننتقل الى الآية التالية وهكذا 
والآن انتظر منكم أول اية تتخذونها دليلا على وجود اسم محمد في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع... انا من فترة و انتظر ان احديطرح الموضوع حتى يفند من اساسه, لان من فترة قصيرة عمل الاخ وحيد دراسة مفصلة عن هذا الموضوع, و الموضوع كان روعة...


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

اين الايات الدلة على محمد رسولكم في الكتاب المقدس كما تدعووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## Michael (7 مارس 2006)

الهدوء كهدوء المقابر

هم على فكرة بيقروا المواضيع

ولما ميعرفوش الرد

يقولا بعدين فين لينك الموضوع

مش كدة يا مسلم

تسلم على الموضوع يا بيبو


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك حبيبى على تشريفك موضوعى بس انا فعلا نفسى حد يقولى فين الآية او الرمز اللى في الكتاب المقدس عن محمد علشان نشوف كلام مين اللى صح 
وادينا قاعدين


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

أفهم من كدا انو مفيش آية يعنى ولا ايه


----------



## محب جدا (7 مارس 2006)

يا جماعه الموضوع فعلا في غاية الاهميه.

بس باعتباري عضو محايد( كما احب ان تعاملوني)  في هذا المنتدي المكرم

اقول لك ان هذا المكان ليس جامع وليس مجمع البحوث الاسلاميه او مشيخة الازهر 

حتي يخرج اليك العلماء ويردوا ويقولوا نحن ندعي ذكره والدليل كذا وكذا....

اعتقد ان معظم المسلمين المشاركين في هذا المنتدي ليسوا علماء في الاسلام حتي تسالهم انت عن الكتاب المقدس.

بكل بساطه ممكن حضرتك لو دخلت علي اي منتدي اسلامي هتلاقي مواضيع وليس موضوع واحد يناقش هذا الامر.

ولا يصعب علي اي مسلم ان ياتي بهذه المواضيع (copy)  ( paste)  

ولكن حينما يتطور الامر الي نقاش سيقف كل  فرد عند مدي علمه.

فبكل بساطه حضرتك ممكن تدخل اي منتدي اسلامي تطرح هذا التساؤل وهناك ستجد من 

يرد علي موضوعك .  او يحدث شيئا اخر يرفع من محبة الله لك. ان هم اقتنعوا بما تقول او حتي عجزوا عن الرد.

مع خالص شكري


----------



## peace (7 مارس 2006)

يا أحبائي مفيش لا copy وpast ......
تريدون دليل على وجود بشارة للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام؟ إليك الفقرة و أنا أنتضر تفسيرا مقنعا لها:  جاء في ( تثنية 18:18) أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال للنبي موسى ( أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم، مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به)  ...بعد ردك و تفسيرك العريض سأقدم ما لدي من أدلة.


----------



## drpepo (8 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> يا أحبائي مفيش لا copy وpast ......





			
				peace قال:
			
		

> تريدون دليل على وجود بشارة للرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام؟ إليك الفقرة و أنا أنتضر تفسيرا مقنعا لها: جاء في ( تثنية 18:18) أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال للنبي موسى ( أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم، مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به) ...بعد ردك و تفسيرك العريض سأقدم ما لدي من أدلة.


 
اولا كويس انه مفيش كوبى وباست واهلا بالحوار الهادئ كنت اتمنى ان تذكر ادلتك بالمرة 
ثانيا هلم نرى الآية من اولها 
يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: *لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ*، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. *أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ* فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " (تثنية18/15-19).




تقول النبوّة " *يقيم لك* الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " *لك* " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " *يقيم لك يا إسرائيل*".

" نبيًا *من وسطك* " وعبارة " *من وسطك* " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل" أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل.

وقوله " *من إخوتك* " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق
1-استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض
2-ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.
3- ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم
4- ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا " (تثنية25/5). 
5-ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة
ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن

إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ *أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ* وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ" (تثنية15/12)، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل.


كما قال لهم أيضًا " مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ وَامْتَلكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا فَإِنْ قُلتَ: أَجْعَلُ عَليَّ مَلِكاً كَجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ الذِينَ حَوْلِي. فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. *مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ* " (تثنية17/14و15). فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " *مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ* " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل، بحسب منطق هؤلاء الكتّاب؟! *كلاَّ*! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " *لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ* ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين *لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل*، بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، *حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية*.كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ *أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل*" (تثنية3/18)، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم.


----------



## drpepo (8 مارس 2006)

ملاحظة 

<STRONG> قال مؤلف إظهار الحق ج2ص 206 تعليقًا علي قوله " من وسطك "؛ " أنَّ محمدًا علييه السلام لما هاجر إلى المدينة وبها تكامل أمره، وقد كان حول المدينة بلاد اليهود كخيبر وبني قينقاع والنضير وغيرهم، فقد قام من بينهم ولأنه كان من أخوتهم فقد قام من بينهم"!! ونقول لفضيلته هذه مغالطة صريحة وواضحة وكلام غير منطقي لأنّه غير يهودي ولأنَّ عبارة " من وسطك" لا تعني مجرد المكان!! بل تعني " منك "! أي من اليهود، وهو من قريش ومن بني هاشم. ولما ذهب إلى يثرب ( المدينة ) كان يقيم فيها مع اليهود الأوس والخزرج، والذين سماهم بالأنصار لأنهم ناصروه ونصروه، وكان في الخزرج بنو النجار أخواله من ناحية أمّه، والذين كانوا أيضًا أخوال جده عبد المطلب، " ومن ثمّ ففي يثرب قربى موصولة وقويّة". _أما في كتاب "الدين في شبه الجزبره العربية " قالت الكاتبة المؤرّخة أبكار السقاف ص 217 و 218:" فقد عاش فى المدينة وسط أخواله وليس وسط اليهود الذى سرعان ما دبّت العداوة بينه وبينهم"_


ولا اعلم لمذا الشيوخ حذفوا الآيتين الاولتين يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ **مِثْلِي *لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: *لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ*، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا

وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله "* مِنْ وَسَطِكَ*<FONT size=5><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> <FONT color=navy><SPAN style="COLOR: navy">" التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي.

وعند استشهادهم بقوله " *وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى* " سقطوا فى مغالطتين صريحتين، الأولي هى استخدامهم لقوله "* وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ* " وحذف ما تلاها من آيات حتّي يخفوا الزمن الذي قيلت فيه هذه الآيات!!! فقد وردت هذه الآيات في سفر التثنية الذي كتبه، بالروح القدس، موسى النبي نفسه وأكمله ثلميذه الذي تسلم القيادة والنبوة من بعده يشوع بن نون، كما أعاد نسخه من المخطوطات القديمة، بالروح القدس أيضًا، عزرا الكاتب والكاهن الموحى إليه حوالي سنة 400 ق.م.، وبالتالي يكون كاتب هذه الآية، بالروح القدس، إمّا يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسي النبي أو عزرا الكاتب والكاهن. وهذا يعني أنَّه لم يقمْ نبي مثل موسى حتّى زمن يشوع أو عزرا الكاهن والكاتب سنة 440 ق. م..
والثانية هي، كما قلنا، قطع النصّ عمّا قبله وبعده ليوحوا بصحّة زعمهم!! ولكن النصّ كاملاً يقول؛
"وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى *الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ* التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، *وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ* " (تثنية34/10-12). إذًا لابدّ أنْ يماثل النبي المقصود موسي فى العجائب والمعجزات والتعامل مع الله مباشرة " فمًا لفمّ ووجهًا لوجه "!! وهذا لم يحدث بعد موسي إلاَّ مع المسيح فقط


أما القول بأنَّ المقصود بقول النبوة " وأضع كلامي فى فمه " هو وضع جبريل الكلام فى فمّ نبى المسلمين ودلالة على أنَّ النبي المقصود سيكون أمّيًا "!!! يدلّ علي أنَّ هؤلاء الكتاب لم يفهموا الكتاب المقدّس جيدًا، فهذا القول قيل عن جميع الأنبياء وكذلك عن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. فقد وضع الله كلامه في فمهم جميعًا، يقول الكتاب؛ " فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لإِيلِيَّا:هَذَا الْوَقْتَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ، وَأَنَّ*كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ*" (1ملوك17/24)، وقال الله لأشعياء النبى " *قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ* "(أشعيا51/16)، وقال أرميا النبى بالروح " وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي*هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِك* " (أرميا1/9)، وقال لحزقيال النبى " فَإِذَا ك*َلَّمْتُكَ أَفْتَحُ فَمَكَ *فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ "(حزقيال3/27)، وقال داود النبي " *رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي*. "(2صموئيل23/2). ويقول العهد الجديد " *كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا* " (لوقا1/55)، " كَمَا تَكَلَّم( الله ) *بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ* الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ "(لوقا1/70)، " كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا اَلْمَكْتُوبُ اَلَّذِي سَبَقَ *اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ* "(أعمال الرسل1/16)، " الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي *تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْر*ِ "(أعمال3/21)، " الْقَائِلُ ( الله ) *بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ* "(أعمال4/25)، " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ *بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ* أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا "(أعمال3/18)، " *لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ*"(متّي10/20).
ولكن هذه النبوّة تنطبق بصورة أروع وأدق في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو كلمة الله المتجسّد وما يخرج من فمه فهو كلام الله، وما يقوله هو ما يضعه الله علي فمه كنبي
<SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: navy">
قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " *اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي*"(يوحنا14/24). وقال مخاطبًا الآب" *لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ*"(يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " *لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ*"(يوحنا12/49-50).
كما أنَّ القول أنَّ وضع الكلام على فم النبي هو دليل على أنَّه، هذا النبي المقصود في النبوّة، سيكون أمّي غير منطقي؛ *أولاً* لأنَّ أنبياء إسرائيل الذين وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم كان معظمهم متعلمين ومع ذلك وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم ومنهم موسى النبي نفسه الذي وضع الله كلامه في فمه! *ثانيًا*،*كيف تكون هناك مماثلة بين المتعلّم والذي تهذّب بحكمة المصريّين والأمّي الذي يقولون أنًّه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة؟!!*. 




كيفية التماثل بين موسى النبي والنبي الآتي




حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبى وهذا النبي المنتظر فى قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى *الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ* التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، *وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ* " (تثنية34/10-12).

وفي قوله فى النبوّة ذاتها<FONT size=5><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: *لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ*، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا ". ونلخصها هنا فيما يلي:


----------



## drpepo (8 مارس 2006)

1- التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." *وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ *
*خروج33/11*
*قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي "فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟*

عدد12/6-8

وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل
أن يقطع عهدًا مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب تثنية 9/11
وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح ولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقًا ومن ثمّ فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ونبي المسلمين لا يصحّ أنْ يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تمامًا عن التماثل المقصود في النبوّة والمقصود في النبي الآتي. بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظم الأنبياء أيضًا!
أمّا الخلاف بين موسى ونبي المسلمين هو خلاف جوهريّ يقطع بعدم التماثل بينهما، سواء من جهة الشخصيتن أو من جهه التماثل النبويّ المقصود أصلاً في النبوّة:

*1*فموسى جاء من شعب الله المختار ونبي المسلمين جاء من العرب.
2- موسى ولد في مصر وهو في مكّة.
موسى حفظه الله من خطر الموت الذي أحدق به وقت ميلاده وهو لا.
موسى كلّم الله وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم وتناقش مع الله وسمع صوت الله ورأى شبه مجده، وهو لا.
أجرى الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات التي شاهدها عشرات الآلاف من بني إسرائيل والمصريّين وهو لا
موسى عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر ولم يغرق منهم أحد، كما أطعمهم الله عن طريقة بالمن والسلوى الذي نزل من السماء وهو لا
تربّى موسى في قصر فرعون كأمير وتعلم بكل حكمة المصريين وهو، حسب الاعتقاد الإسلامي العام، أمّي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب
مات موسى ميتة طبيعية وحرس الملاك قبره وهو لا ( إذ يُقال، كما بيّنا، أنَّه مات من تأثير السمّ الذي دسّته له المرأة اليهوديّة 
موسى توفى وعمر 110سنة وهو توفى وعمر 63سنة.



ساكتفى بهذه النقاط لأن الكلام كثير حول هذا الموضوع ومنتظر قراتك لمداخلتى اقرأها جيدا وخذ وقتك ومنتظر ردك هل هذه الآية تدل على محمد أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace (8 مارس 2006)

أخي الكريم أنا لا أتحدث عن هذه الآية:


			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.


 
فأرجوا منك عدم تغير الحوار إليك الآية: 
( تثنية 18:18) قال الله لموسى عليه السلام:( أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم، مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به) 
كما أعلم و تعلم أيضاً أن علماء النصارى يقررن أن هذه البشار للمسيح عليه السلام, و اليهود يقرون أنها لليشع عليه السلام. سأبدأ كلامي عن المسيح عليه السلام, كما تلاحظ أخي القارء أهم شيء ذكر هو كلمة مثلك أي مثل موسى عليه السلام.
و حسب ما تؤمن به أن المسيح ليس كموسى بل هو الإله المتجسد, هل موسى كان إلها متجسد؟ طبعا لا!! إذن موسى و المسيح عليهما السلام مختلفين كثيراً, فموسى أتى بشريعة في ما نجد أن المسيح لم يأتي بها و كذلك موسى كان له أبناء و زوجة  أما المسيح طبعا لا, و موسى مات ولازال في قبره و المسيح عليه السلام تمت إقامته كما تؤمنون. كما ترى أخي الكريم أن موسى مختلف تماما عن المسيح .
أما بالنسبة لليشع فهو الأكثر إختلافا عن موسى عليه السلام, فل اليشع لم يأتي بشريعة كذلك و لم يرسل إلى أي قوم كما حدث مع موسى عليه السلام.
فهل ظهر رسول مثل موسى غير محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام, له شريعة جديدة مثل موسى, وقد تزوج و أنجب و مات و دفن و لايزال في قبره مثل موسى.


----------



## drpepo (9 مارس 2006)

اولا لا يجب ان نتتطرق الى احاديث جانبية لأننا نسال عن محمد بالنسبة لهذه الآية وليس السيد المسيح 
ثانيا 
كلمة مثلك هذه 


*1*فموسى جاء من شعب الله المختار ونبي المسلمين جاء من العرب.
2- موسى ولد في مصر وهو في مكّة.
موسى حفظه الله من خطر الموت الذي أحدق به وقت ميلاده وهو لا.
موسى كلّم الله وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم وتناقش مع الله وسمع صوت الله ورأى شبه مجده، وهو لا.
أجرى الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات التي شاهدها عشرات الآلاف من بني إسرائيل والمصريّين وهو لا
موسى عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر ولم يغرق منهم أحد، كما أطعمهم الله عن طريقة بالمن والسلوى الذي نزل من السماء وهو لا
تربّى موسى في قصر فرعون كأمير وتعلم بكل حكمة المصريين وهو، حسب الاعتقاد الإسلامي العام، أمّي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب
مات موسى ميتة طبيعية وحرس الملاك قبره وهو لا ( إذ يُقال، كما بيّنا، أنَّه مات من تأثير السمّ الذي دسّته له المرأة اليهوديّة 
موسى توفى وعمر 110سنة وهو توفى وعمر 63سنة.


وارجو عدم احضار تفسيرات شخصية 
اريد ان ترى هذه النقاط اما عن السيد المسيح بالنسبة لأن هذه الاية تشير اليه فهذا موضوع آخر


----------



## peace (9 مارس 2006)

أخي الكريم لم يتبقى لك سوى أن تقول موسى كان يحب أن يأكل الفول أما محمد كان يحب العدس إذن هم مختلفين!!!! < نبيا مثلك> التشابه هنا في نوعية التكليف و الهوية أي نبيا و رسول ليبلغ رسالة الله,و ليس كما تقول في المراحل و العمر. 
كفى تهربا بحجج تافهة!!


----------



## drpepo (9 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> أخي الكريم لم يتبقى لك سوى أن تقول موسى كان يحب أن يأكل الفول أما محمد كان يحب العدس إذن هم مختلفين!!!! < نبيا مثلك> التشابه هنا في نوعية التكليف و الهوية أي نبيا و رسول ليبلغ رسالة الله,و ليس كما تقول في المراحل و العمر!!


هل من تق\فسير 
لم يفسر احد كما تقول سيادتك لا أباء الكنيسة الأوائل ولا علماء ولا اى شخص فاذا تفسيرك هذا لمن سيدى 

.





			
				peace قال:
			
		

> كفى تهربا بحجج تافهة!!


شكرا لك على لغة الحوار والآن يحكم القارء من الذي يتهرب


----------



## peace (9 مارس 2006)

ثم عن كلام بين الله و الموسى, أتعلم أخي الكريم شيئا عن الإسراء و المعراج؟ كل المسلمون يؤمنون به و في المعراج قد تكلم الله مع محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام بدون وحي.
أما بنسبة للمعجزات: معجزة إنشقاق القمر, تكثير الطعام , نزول الماء من بين أصابعه, تكلم مع الحيوانات, حنين الشجر إليه, طاعة الجبل له و القرآن الكريم هو المعجزة الخالدة, و الكثير ...


----------



## peace (9 مارس 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> لم يفسر احد كما تقول سيادتك لا أباء الكنيسة الأوائل ولا علماء ولا اى شخص فاذا تفسيرك هذا لمن سيدى


 أخي الكريم أنا لا أعتمد على أي تفسير كما أنت تفعل, لذي عقل سليم أساسه المنطق و له الحرية في التفكير.

أما أبؤك فهم ينسبون تلك البشارة للمسيح عليه السلام, فهل المسيح مثل موسى؟!!!


----------



## drpepo (9 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> أخي الكريم أنا لا أعتمد على أي تفسير كما أنت تفعل, لذي عقل سليم أساسه المنطق و له الحرية في التفكير.
> 
> أما أبؤك فهم ينسبون تلك البشارة للمسيح عليه السلام, فهل المسيح مثل موسى؟!!!


 
استاذ الفاضل على اساس تريد ان اوضح لك علاقة السيد المسيح بموسى فى هذه الآية رغم انك ترفض مثل هذه الاسس ان تاخذها على رسولك 
ثم رجاء الهدوء في الكلام من فضلك
وهدية منى لك اقرا ما قاله الاستاذ  عباس محمود العقاد في مقاله المنشور بجريدة الأخبار بتاريخ 26 / 10 / 1959 م وهو يتحدث عن انجيل برنابا المزعوم فقال " ليس من المألوف أن يكون السيد المسيح قد أعلن البشارة أما الألوف باسم ( محمد رسول الله ) ولا يسجل هذا الاعلان في صفحات الأنجيل


----------



## drpepo (9 مارس 2006)

ارجو ان تسجل رؤيتك ومن ثم اكمل كلامى حول هذه الآية


----------



## peace (10 مارس 2006)

خدها بالعكس, *إذا كان محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) كاذبا فلماذا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 سنه حتى أتم الرسالة؟ بل ومازال دينه ينتشر الي الأن ؟ مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) ان الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟*
*فيما نجد الذين الدعوا النبوة في عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام هلكوا و قتلوا  في مدة وجيزة!!!*


----------



## peace (10 مارس 2006)

فماذا نستنتج :
 إما أن محمد رسول حقا لذلك تركه الله لينشر دينه.
أم أن تلك الآية *في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) ذخيلة عليه و ليست من عند الله. *
*فماذا تختار أخي القارئ؟!!!!*
* وإن لم تختار أي واحدة منهم فعلم أنك قد كفرت بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و بالآية من كتابكم. *
*و السلام على من اتبع الهدى.*


----------



## peace (10 مارس 2006)

هل تريدون ان أرجوكم للرد أم ماذا؟؟
أم أنكم تبحثون و تدرسون للإجابة؟!!!!!
في بداية الموضوع كنتم أكثر من متحمسين, أما الآن !!!!
و الذي نفسي بيده سوف تدكرون كل ما أقول و كل ما قاله الله في كتابه العزيز, و سوف تذكرون كل كلمة خبيثة في حق خير خلق الله .


----------



## محب جدا (10 مارس 2006)

حوار شيق  ومفيد

اكملوا  وحكم  القارءين في النهايه.

يارب ارنا طريق الحق


----------



## peace (10 مارس 2006)

شكرا أخي محب  أ تمنى أن يردوا :regular_smile:


----------



## drpepo (11 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> خدها بالعكس, *إذا كان محمد ( صلي الله عليه وسلم ) كاذبا فلماذا تركه الله ينشر دعوته 23 سنه حتى أتم الرسالة؟ بل ومازال دينه ينتشر الي الأن ؟ !!!*



هل من احصائيات 
وهل هذا دليل على انه دين الحق 
الوثنية كان لها يوم منتشرة في ارجاء المسكونة فهل هى الأخرى دين من عند الله 



			
				peace قال:
			
		

> *مع انه مكتوب في كتاب موسي ( كتاب ارميا ) ان الله وعد بإهلاك كل إنسان يدعي النبوة هو و أسرته في خلال عام ؟*





			
				peace قال:
			
		

> *فيما نجد الذين الدعوا النبوة في عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام هلكوا و قتلوا في مدة وجيزة!!!*


 ممكن الآية بعد اذنك وتفسيرها من علماء الكنيسة وعدم التفاسير الشخصية هكذا يجب ان يكون الحوار 


1- اريد ان اوضح نقاط هامة 
اولا سيادتك لم تجيب على اسئلتى رغم انها مباشرة ومحددة 
ثانيا ما رايك في كلام عباس محمود العقاد وعلى فكرة عباس محمود العقاد من المعروف جدا انه اكبر كاتب كان يدافع عن الاسلام . 
ثالثا : اكمل كلامى 
+ ان اقرب من نسل اسماعيل ومن نسل الستة المذكورين من ابراهيم هم نسل عيسو الذي هو أخ شقيق ليعقوب اسرائيل فمن الطبيعى أن يكونوا هم الأحق ان يدعوا هذه الدعوى ويقولوا ان النبى الموعود به في هذه الأمة هو من نسلنا لأننا أخوة اشقاء بنى اسرائيل 

+ رغم كل ذلك فان بنى اسرائيل لم يعتبروا نسل اسماعيل ولا نسل الستة المولودين من سرارى ابراهيم ولا نسل عيسوا اخوة بل نظروا اليهم نظرتهم الى الاجنبى العدو حيث تجد في سفر العدد 25 : 16 " ضايقوا المديانيين واضبوهم لأنهم ضايقوكم بمكائدهم التى كادوكم بها " 
 " وعن امة عماليق التى من نسل عيسو " تثنية 25 : 19 " تمحو ذكر عماليق من تحت السماء " 
+ أما الاخ فهو محدد عندم في سفر التثنية  " ان بيع لك اخوك العبرانى او اختك العبرانية وخدمك ست سنين ففى السنة السابعة تطلقه حرا من عندك " ( تثنية 15 : 12 ) 
+ نقطة اخرى كيف يعقل بعد ان حذر الله بنى اسرائيل هذا التحذير وبعد ان طلبت سارة من ابراهيم طد الجارية هاجر وابنها لأن الجارية ابنها لا يرث مع ابنها اسحق والكلام قبح في عينى ابراهيم لسبب ابنه اسماعيل قال له الله لا يقبح في عينك من اجل هذا الكلام ومن اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لأنه باسحق يدعى لك نسل ( تكوين 21 : 10 - 21 ) فاذا كان الله وافق على ان اسماعيل لا يرث مع نسل اسحق فكيف يبعث من نسله نبيا لبنى اسرلئيل ويلزمهم بالخضوع له والطاعة لأوامره . 
+ نقطة اخرى القرآن يشهد صريحا بان النبوة المذكورة موكولة الى بنى اسرائيل كقوله " ووهبنا له اسحق ويعقوب في ذريته النبوة والكتاب " سورة العنكبوت 
لقد اتينا بنى اسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على العالمين سورة الجاثية 
فهل بعد هذا يرسل الله لهم نبيا من غير امه العهد والبنوة نبيا غريبا عنهم وعن جنسهم وعن لغتهم واخلاقهم وعن دينهم كما اوضحت انا في اسئلة وسيادتك لم تجيب عليها فى مداخلاتى السابقة ؟ 
+ نقطة اخرى اذا كان الله قد هدد كل نفس لاتسمع لهذا النبى في كل ما يتكلم به فهل من العدل الالهى ان يرسل الله لبنى اسرائيل نبيا عربيا بينما هم عبرانييون اعجميون لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون ما يقوله هذا النبى ؟ هل من العدل الالهى ان يفعل هذا ثم بعد ذلك يعاقلهم لأنهم لم يسمعوا ولم يعملوا بكلامه والقرآن صريحا " وما ارسلنا من رسول الا بلسان قومه " ( سورة ابراهيم ) ...... 


اكتفى بهذه النقاط مع النقاط السابقة التى لم تجيب عليها سيادتك


----------



## drpepo (11 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> هل تريدون ان أرجوكم للرد أم ماذا؟؟
> أم أنكم تبحثون و تدرسون للإجابة؟!!!!!
> في بداية الموضوع كنتم أكثر من متحمسين, أما الآن !!!!
> و الذي نفسي بيده سوف تدكرون كل ما أقول و كل ما قاله الله في كتابه العزيز, و سوف تذكرون كل كلمة خبيثة في حق خير خلق الله .


يا استاذى اهدى شوية انا اجبتك ولم تجيب على اسئلتى خذ وقتك وفكر جيدا بعيدا عن روح التعصب


----------



## peace (11 مارس 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> [/size][/SIZE]
> هل من احصائيات
> وهل هذا دليل على انه دين الحق



بالنسبة لفترة تبليغ الرسالة:
بدأت نبوة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام في الأربعين من عمره استمرة فترة التبلغ 23 سنة حتى أخده الله إلى الرفيق الأعلىو هو في 63 من عمره. و خلال هذه الفترة أدى الأمانة و بلغ الرسالة كما يرضي الله.
قال الله سبحانه: {...*اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا...*}*سورة المائدة آية رقم **3*
*بالنسبة لنتشار الإسلام سعطيك مثالا حي وهو الطلبتان في الطب بمصر اعتنقوا الإسلام و أقام بعض النصارى ضجةً كبيرة بعدم قبول هذا الأمر و الكثير و الكثير...هذا مايدل على إستمرارية الإسلام في الإنتشار في أرجاء العالم.*
*قال الله:  {هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون} سورة التوبة آية رقم **33*
*تحب دليل على أنه دين الحق رغم أنه ليس موضوعنا فإليك القليل:*
 سفر الخروج [ 31 : 17 ] يقول كاتب السفر :
" لأنه في ستة أيام صنع الرب السماء والأرض وفي اليوم السابع استراح وتنفس ! "
هل ستطلب مني تفسيرا لهذه الفقرة كذلك؟!!!
أضن أنها واضحة جدا جداً, 
*قال الله عز و جل: {ولقد خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا من لغوب 38 فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب 39}
سؤال لكل من يملك عقلا سليم, ماذا سوف تختار الله الذي تعب و استراح لكي يتنفس؟؟
أم الله الذي لم يمسه التعب؟؟
أتريد دين الحق؟ فختر  اي الكلام حق في حق الله القوي العزيز و هو على كل شيء قدير.
بالنسبة للوثنية:
ألاحظ أنك تحب الاعتراف بالإنتشار الوثنية و لا تحب أن تقول نفس الشيء عن الإسلام.
بالنسبة للتفاسير:
أولا أنا هنا للناقاش و الحوار برأي الشخصي و بعلمي المتواضع. 
بالنسبة لإسماعيل عليه السلام و قرابته من بني إسرائيل:
فالأخوة التي بينه و بين إسحاق عليه السلام قائمة و لا نقاش فيها.
بالنسبة للنبوة في بني إسرائيل:
أتيت بآية من القرآن الكريم , نعم .
فنحن نؤمن بجميع الرسل و الأنبياء, قال الله سبحانه:
{قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن له مسلمون}​
ولعلمك أن نبوة لم تكن فقط في بني اسرائيل فإسماعيل عليه السلام نبي الله و رسوله. قال سبحانه: 
{واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا} سورة مريم آية رقم 54 
بالنسبة لقولك هذا: "نقطة اخرى اذا كان الله قد هدد كل نفس لاتسمع لهذا النبى في كل ما يتكلم به فهل من العدل الالهى ان يرسل الله لبنى اسرائيل نبيا عربيا بينما هم عبرانييون اعجميون لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون ما يقوله هذا النبى ؟ هل من العدل الالهى ان يفعل هذا ثم بعد ذلك يعاقلهم لأنهم لم يسمعوا ولم يعملوا بكلامه."
 أعجبني جدا هذا القول لأنك تخدم المنطق و جميل ما قلت, أحب أن أذكرك أن تهديد الله لكل نفس لا تسمع لهذا النبي هو يندرج في فقرة من كتابكم , تم قلت هل هذا من العدل أن يرسل نبيا عربي لقوم ليس منه و لا يتكلمون لغته؟
إذا كان هذا النبي من بني إسرائيل نبي عبراني فهل من العدل أن يهدد الله كل نفس : يابانية ,أسياوية ,عربية, إفريقة ... لا يعلمون حرفا واحدا بالعبرانية, فهل هذا عدل في أقوال كتابكم؟ أظن أنك متفق معي قياسا على نفس سؤالك :49_49: .
فمن أقوالك أرَضْتَ أن تنفي الوحي من جهت العرب فإليك عزيزي:
 ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
" وحى من جهة بلاد العرب , فى الوعر فى بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فانهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لى السيد الرب: فى مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"
 هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن العرب فلم يجرؤ النصارى أن يجعلوها عن المسيح او عن أي نبي آخر، ولكن أهملوها ولم يحاولوا التفكير فيها – بينما هى تتكلم عن حادث عظيم يحدث فى بلاد العرب والا ما استحق أن يتنبأ عنه اشعياء – أعظم أنبياء اليهود – وصاحب الانجيل الخامس كما يقول علماء المسيحية. 
-( وحى من جهة بلاد العرب) يأتى الوحى الى رجل من العرب ؛ أى يظهر نبى عربى. 
- ( يفنى مجد قيدار) و ( قيدار) هو ابن اسماعيل عليه السلام. وهم سكان مكة وهذا دليل انتصار هذا النبى على قومه وخضوعهم له ويصير رئيسهم. 
( لأن الرب تكلم) لأن رسالة هذا النبى من عند الله، وتنتشر دعوة هذا النبى وينتصر لأن هذا أمر الله.
 فمن الذي حارب الكفار في مكة و انتصر غير حبيبي رسول الله؟


​
*


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> ( تثنية 18:18) قال الله لموسى عليه السلام:( أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم، مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به)


 

*ويُقال خلاف ما تقدم أن النبي المنتظر في آية البحث موعود به أن يرسل لبني إسرائيل وأما محمد فأعلن رسالته بين العرب الذين منهم ولد وبينهم نشأ, وأما من جهة وجوه المشابهة المشار إليها في آية البحث بين موسى والنبي المنتظر أن يقوم من بني إسرائيل فمشروحة في تث 34: 10-12 وتنحصر في نقطتين الأولى معرفة الله وجهاً لوجه عند كل من النبيين والثانية المعجزات العظيمة لكل منهما, أما عن النقطة الأولى فنقول أنها ليست متوفرة في محمد لأنه قال في حديث مشهور ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وأما عن النقطة الثانية فليست متوفرة فيه أيضاً بدليل القرآن نفسه فإنه يشهد في مواضع كثيرة أنه لم يأت بمعجزة واحدة وعلى ذلك قوله وَمَا مَنَعَنَا أَنْ نُرْسِلَ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلاَّ أَنْ كَذَّبَ بِهَا الْأَّوَلُونَ الخ (سورة الإسراء 17: 59) انظر تفسير البيضاوي وابن عباس وقوله وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلَا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ (سورة البقرة 2: 118) وقوله وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُّزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ (سورة الأنعام 6: 37 و57 و109 وسورة الأعراف 7: 202 ويونس 10: 20 والرعد 13: 8 و29 والعنكبوت 29: 50) هاتان هما نقطتا الشبه المقصودتان في التوراة وأما وجوه الشبه الكثيرة التي عددها إخواننا المسلمون بين موسى وبين محمد فكثير منها متوفرة عند مسيلمة الكذاب وعند ماني الفارسي فهل يكونان نبيين?*<SPAN lang=AR-EG style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arabic Transparent'; mso-bidi-language: AR-EG">


----------



## drpepo (11 مارس 2006)

يا اخ بيس هل قرات مداخلتى لماذا لم تجيب على اسئلتى


----------



## peace (11 مارس 2006)

إقراء جوابي .... ألم يكفيك؟؟
ثم أجب عن الوحي من جهة العرب!!!!
يا أخ my rock معجزات الرسول عليه السلام كثير: انشقاق القمر, نزول الماء من أصابعه, تكثير الطعام, حديثه مع الحيوانات, طاعة الجبل له, حديث كثف الإبل معه و القرآن الكريم المعجزة الخالدة و الكثير.............


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

*مع الاسف, ان مستوى الحوار يصل الى هذه الدرجة... الاخ بيس فالح في النسخ و اللصق, و حتى ردودنا لا يقرأها او يرد عليها, و ارى اننا نطلب منه الرد على مداخلاتنا وهو يتهرب بالرد على مداخلاته!!!*


----------



## drpepo (12 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> إقراء جوابي .... ألم يكفيك؟؟.............


اى جواب انت لم تاتى بكلام سوى كلام تفسيراتك واستنتاجاتك الشخصية 

ارجوا ان ترد على اسئلتى وملاحظاتى وسأسردها اليك ثانية لعلك تنظر الصواب بعيدا عن روح التعصب 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31447&postcount=18
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31450&postcount=19
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31452&postcount=20
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=31913&postcount=22


 سيادتك لم تجيب على اسئلتى رغم انها مباشرة ومحددة 
ثانيا ما رايك في كلام عباس محمود العقاد وعلى فكرة عباس محمود العقاد من المعروف جدا انه اكبر كاتب كان يدافع عن الاسلام . 
ثالثا : اكمل كلامى 
+ ان اقرب من نسل اسماعيل ومن نسل الستة المذكورين من ابراهيم هم نسل عيسو الذي هو أخ شقيق ليعقوب اسرائيل فمن الطبيعى أن يكونوا هم الأحق ان يدعوا هذه الدعوى ويقولوا ان النبى الموعود به في هذه الأمة هو من نسلنا لأننا أخوة اشقاء بنى اسرائيل 

+ رغم كل ذلك فان بنى اسرائيل لم يعتبروا نسل اسماعيل ولا نسل الستة المولودين من سرارى ابراهيم ولا نسل عيسوا اخوة بل نظروا اليهم نظرتهم الى الاجنبى العدو حيث تجد في سفر العدد 25 : 16 " ضايقوا المديانيين واضبوهم لأنهم ضايقوكم بمكائدهم التى كادوكم بها " 
" وعن امة عماليق التى من نسل عيسو " تثنية 25 : 19 " تمحو ذكر عماليق من تحت السماء " 
+ أما الاخ فهو محدد عندم في سفر التثنية " ان بيع لك اخوك العبرانى او اختك العبرانية وخدمك ست سنين ففى السنة السابعة تطلقه حرا من عندك " ( تثنية 15 : 12 ) 
+ نقطة اخرى كيف يعقل بعد ان حذر الله بنى اسرائيل هذا التحذير وبعد ان طلبت سارة من ابراهيم طد الجارية هاجر وابنها لأن الجارية ابنها لا يرث مع ابنها اسحق والكلام قبح في عينى ابراهيم لسبب ابنه اسماعيل قال له الله لا يقبح في عينك من اجل هذا الكلام ومن اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لأنه باسحق يدعى لك نسل ( تكوين 21 : 10 - 21 ) فاذا كان الله وافق على ان اسماعيل لا يرث مع نسل اسحق فكيف يبعث من نسله نبيا لبنى اسرلئيل ويلزمهم بالخضوع له والطاعة لأوامره . 
+ نقطة اخرى القرآن يشهد صريحا بان النبوة المذكورة موكولة الى بنى اسرائيل كقوله " ووهبنا له اسحق ويعقوب في ذريته النبوة والكتاب " سورة العنكبوت 
لقد اتينا بنى اسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على العالمين سورة الجاثية 
فهل بعد هذا يرسل الله لهم نبيا من غير امه العهد والبنوة نبيا غريبا عنهم وعن جنسهم وعن لغتهم واخلاقهم وعن دينهم كما اوضحت انا في اسئلة وسيادتك لم تجيب عليها فى مداخلاتى السابقة ؟ 
+ نقطة اخرى اذا كان الله قد هدد كل نفس لاتسمع لهذا النبى في كل ما يتكلم به فهل من العدل الالهى ان يرسل الله لبنى اسرائيل نبيا عربيا بينما هم عبرانييون اعجميون لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون ما يقوله هذا النبى ؟ هل من العدل الالهى ان يفعل هذا ثم بعد ذلك يعاقلهم لأنهم لم يسمعوا ولم يعملوا بكلامه والقرآن صريحا " وما ارسلنا من رسول الا بلسان قومه " ( سورة ابراهيم ) ...... 


اكتفى بهذه النقاط مع النقاط السابقة التى لم تجيب عليها سيادتك

ارجوا ان تذكر مداخلاتى وترد عليها لأن كل كلامك مردود عليه في هذه المداخلات فخذ وقتك


----------



## peace (12 مارس 2006)

و الله العظيم أنا لا أتهرب. ثم تأتيني بفقرات من كتابكم حول قرابة إسماعيل و إسحاق و تريد إلزامي بها, أنا لا أعترف بمصداقية كتابكم. ثم من يكون هذا عباس محمود العقاد لتلزمني برأيه....كل و له رأيه الخاص!!!
أرجوا منك توضيحا عن هذا الوحي من جهة العرب , وهل ظهر وحي من هذه الجهة غير محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام: 
( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
" وحى من جهة بلاد العرب , فى الوعر فى بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فانهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لى السيد الرب: فى مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"
هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن العرب فلم يجرؤ النصارى أن يجعلوها عن المسيح او عن أي نبي آخر، ولكن أهملوها ولم يحاولوا التفكير فيها – بينما هى تتكلم عن حادث عظيم يحدث فى بلاد العرب والا ما استحق أن يتنبأ عنه اشعياء – أعظم أنبياء اليهود – وصاحب الانجيل الخامس كما يقول علماء المسيحية. 
-( وحى من جهة بلاد العرب) يأتى الوحى الى رجل من العرب ؛ أى يظهر نبى عربى. 
- ( يفنى مجد قيدار) و ( قيدار) هو ابن اسماعيل عليه السلام. وهم سكان مكة وهذا دليل انتصار هذا النبى على قومه وخضوعهم له ويصير رئيسهم. 
( لأن الرب تكلم) لأن رسالة هذا النبى من عند الله، وتنتشر دعوة هذا النبى وينتصر لأن هذا أمر الله.
فمن الذي حارب الكفار في مكة و انتصر غير حبيبي رسول الله؟
أخبرني عن وعد الله  في كتب موسى  بالموت و الهلاك في خلال عام لكل من يدعي النبوة .


*

*


----------



## drpepo (13 مارس 2006)

لم ارى تعليق مفيد على كلامى واسئلتى ومن ثم تاتى بآية اخرى سوف اترك الحكم للقارئ ليشهد كم وصل كلامك من وضع لا يحسد عليه فعلا فلم تاتى بدليل وحيد 



			
				peace قال:
			
		

> أنا لا أعترف بمصداقية كتابكم.



 غريب امرك اخى الفاضل ان تكون لا تعترف بمصداقية الكتاب المقدس ومن ثم تريد ان تثبت منه ان هناك نبوة عن محمد 
اليس هذا غريبا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				peace قال:
			
		

> ثم من يكون هذا عباس محمود العقاد لتلزمني برأيه..


..
لا تعليق على هذا الكلام فالعقاد بشهادة الجيميع من اكبر الكتاب المسلمين 
ولا تعليق على كلامك 
ثم انا لم الزمك على راى احد ولكنك انت الذي تريد ان تلزمنا بآرائك واستنتاجاتك الشخصية 



			
				peace قال:
			
		

> أرجوا منك توضيحا عن هذا الوحي من جهة العرب , وهل ظهر وحي من هذه الجهة غير محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام:


..

اولا غير ان تكون غير مصدق للكتاب المقدس ومن ثم تاتى بآيات منه تريد أن تثبت منها نبوة عن رسولكم محمد فعلا غريب لأن ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل يا استاذى الفاضل 
وعلى كل نشوف  


			
				peace قال:
			
		

> ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
> " وحى من جهة بلاد العرب , فى الوعر فى بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فانهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لى السيد الرب: فى مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"
> هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن العرب فلم يجرؤ النصارى أن يجعلوها عن المسيح او عن أي نبي آخر، ولكن أهملوها ولم يحاولوا التفكير فيها – بينما هى تتكلم عن حادث عظيم يحدث فى بلاد العرب والا ما استحق أن يتنبأ عنه اشعياء – أعظم أنبياء اليهود – وصاحب الانجيل الخامس كما يقول علماء المسيحية.
> -( وحى من جهة بلاد العرب) يأتى الوحى الى رجل من العرب ؛ أى يظهر نبى عربى.
> ...


..

اولا انت تريد ان اقتنع بآرائك الشخصية واستنتجاتك ولا تريد ان تقتنع باراء علماء وأدباء محترمين مثل عباس محمود العقاد 
ثانيا عندما نأتى بآية يجب ان لا ناخذها على الهوى ونترك الباقى 
ثالثا هذه الآية لا توحى باى حال من الاحوال عن محمد رسول الاسلام حيث لم يذكر فيها اسمه ولم يذكر فيها اى ظرف من ظروف الرسول او اى شئ تدل على صفته شخصيته احواله طباعه سلوكه 
رابعا اقرا ما هو مكتوب في سفر أرميا الاصحاح 49 العدد 28 يقول " عَنْ قِيدَارَ وَعَنْ مَمَالِكِ حَاصُورَ الَّتِي ضَرَبَهَا نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ: «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قُومُوا اصْعَدُوا إِلَى قِيدَارَ. اخْرِبُوا بَنِي الْمَشْرِقِ. *29 *يَأْخُذُونَ خِيَامَهُمْ وَغَنَمَهُمْ، وَيَأْخُذُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ شُقَقَهُمْ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِمْ وَجِمَالَهُمْ، وَيُنَادُونَ إِلَيْهِمِ: الْخَوْفَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ" 
اعتقد الآية واضحة وضوح الشمس ولا تحتاج الى تعليق


----------



## peace (13 مارس 2006)

و ماذا عن هذه الجملة "وحى من جهة بلاد العرب " لم تقل عنها ولو نصف جملة.
أحب أن تتحدث عنها وعن  متى سيأتي هذا الوحي ؟


----------



## drpepo (13 مارس 2006)

يا استاذ لم تاتى بكلمة واحدة تعليق على كلامى وتجاهلت كل كلامى ومازلت تريد ان اعلق على كلامك ومازلت اترك القارئ ليحكم على موقفك الذي لايحسد عليه بالفعل 
" وحى من جهة بلاد العرب " يا استاذ هى كذلك " عَنْ قِيدَارَ وَعَنْ مَمَالِكِ حَاصُورَ الَّتِي ضَرَبَهَا نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ: «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قُومُوا اصْعَدُوا إِلَى قِيدَارَ. اخْرِبُوا بَنِي الْمَشْرِقِ. *29 *يَأْخُذُونَ خِيَامَهُمْ وَغَنَمَهُمْ، وَيَأْخُذُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ شُقَقَهُمْ وَكُلَّ آنِيَتِهِمْ وَجِمَالَهُمْ، وَيُنَادُونَ إِلَيْهِمِ: الْخَوْفَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ"


----------



## drpepo (14 مارس 2006)

اين انتم اخوتى 
اين انت اخى العزيز بيييييييييييييييييييس


----------



## drpepo (15 مارس 2006)

اين انتم اخوتى 
اين انت اخى بيس 
هل اقتنعت ان اسم رسولكم لا يوجد في التكاب المقدس ام انك تبحث عن آية اخرى 
على العموم منتظر مداخلتك


----------



## drpepo (15 مارس 2006)

اخى بيس اين انت لماذ لم اراك منذ فترة


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

peace قال:
			
		

> أنا لا أعترف بمصداقية كتابكم.





لعلك من اكبر الجاهلين بقوانين المحاورات , فكيف تحوار الطرف الاخ لتثبت شئ في صالحك و من ثم لا تعترف بمصداقية هذا الكتاب؟

الي هذا عبثا؟ اذ انت تحاول ان تثبت ان محمد في الكتاب المقدس,  من ثم تقول ان الكتاب المقدس هو مغلوط!
هذا ليس بالمنط, و لا اعتقد في انسان عاقل يتخذ مثل هذه الخطو الساذجة, لكن التحليل الاقرب للعقل هو, انك لم تجد ما يشير الى رسولك, لذلك طعنت في هذا الكتاب

و كلامك هذا, دليل واضح على افلاسك...
 





> أرجوا منك توضيحا عن هذا الوحي من جهة العرب , وهل ظهر وحي من هذه الجهة غير محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام:
> ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
> " وحى من جهة بلاد العرب , فى الوعر فى بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فانهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لى السيد الرب: فى مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"
> هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن العرب فلم يجرؤ النصارى أن يجعلوها عن المسيح او عن أي نبي آخر، ولكن أهملوها ولم يحاولوا التفكير فيها – بينما هى تتكلم عن حادث عظيم يحدث فى بلاد العرب والا ما استحق أن يتنبأ عنه اشعياء – أعظم أنبياء اليهود – وصاحب الانجيل الخامس كما يقول علماء المسيحية.
> ...


 

فعلا, انها الكمة الكبرى لك... فأي عقل الذي يقرأ ولا يفهم, و دعني
اشهر علنا قلة فهمك في الكتاب المقدس (وكل اسف ان تلقاه سبب للهرب كغيرك)

اصحاح 21 بصورة عامة يتكلم عن سحق بابل للبلدان المجاورة و لنرى مع بعض:

وحيٌ على بابلَ: كالزَّوابعِ تَجتاحُ الصَّحراءَ يجيءُ الخرابُ مِنْ أرضٍ مُخيفةٍ! 2رأيتُ رُؤْيا قاسيةً: النَّاهِبُ يَنهَبُ والمُدمِّرُ يُدمِّرُ. إصعَدي لِلهُجومِ يا عيلامُ. حاصِري المُدُنَ يا مادَايُ. ضَعي حدُا لكُلِّ نُواحِ.


11وحيٌ على دومَةَ: صوتٌ صارخ مِنْ سعيرَ: «يا حارِسُ ماذا بقيَ منَ اللَّيلِ؟ يا حارِسُ ماذا بقيَ منَ اللَّيلِ؟» 12فيُجيبُ الحارِسُ: «يجيءُ الصُّبحُ، واللَّيلُ يعودُ. إنْ أردتُم فاَطلُبوا. تعالَوا اَرجعوا واَطلُبوا».

13وحيٌ على العربِ: بيتُوا في صَحراءِ العربِ، يا قوافِلَ الدَّدانيِّينَ! 14هاتوا ماءً لِلعَطشانِ يا سُكَّانَ تيماءَ! إستَقبِلوا الهارِبَ الجائِعَ بالخبزِ. 15هُم هارِبونَ مِنْ أمامِ السُّيوفِ، مِنْ أمامِ السَّيفِ المَسلولِ والقَوسِ المَشدودةِ ووَيلاتِ الحربِ.

و لنركز على وحي العرب
​يعلن الوحي هنا أن بابل ستسحق القبائل المجاورة د دان وقيدا ر وهم تجار بين بلاد العرب وترشيش ​. والنبي يصورحالهم. وقد هربوا عن طريق تجارتهم (بسبب الحرب ) لجأوا للصحراء ينشدون الأ مان في القفر . وهؤلاء الهاربين من آلام ضيقات الحرب ينادون *أهل تيماء *ليقدموا لهم يد المعونة ، وهم يكادون يهلكون عطشًا وجوعا . هذا إشارة لمن استهوتهم بضاعة العالم وتجارته (الخطية) وراحوا يتاجرون في الأرضيات ويستغنون بلذ ات العالم وغناه ومباهجه الكاذبة ، هؤلاء سي كون نصيبهم مع العالم في انهياره وزوال مجده . وينادي الوحي أولئك الساكنين في القفر 
= *سكان أرض تيماء *أن يحضروا خبزًا وماء في يوم البلية لهذه النفوس الذليلة ويسندوا هؤلاء الم نكسرين  من أين لهم الماء وهم سكان القفر . فالماء المروي هو عند المسيح فقط 
راجع يوحنا 4 : 14   +  رؤ 3 : 18​
ولكن لماذا طلب الوحي من سكان القفر أن يمدوهم بالخبز والماء ؟ ! والله يعلم أنه لا يملكون. حقًا الله يعلم لكن المشكلة أن من أعتاد
الحياة في لذات العالم ، ولم يعتاد اللجوء للمسيح هذا إن حاصرته الضيقة لن يلجأ للمسيح ، بل سيلجأ ل من يعرفه . ألا وهو العالم القفر . والكلام هنا في اللجوء لتي ماء فيه سخرية ، فهل تقدر تيماء (العالم) أن تعطي شبعًا وريًا لنفس
متألمة. *وقيدار *= أشهر قبي لة في العرب وذكرت هنا بالنيابة وتمت النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال الوحي من سكان القفر أن يمدوهم بالخبز والماء ؟ ! والله يعلم أنه لا يملكون. حقًا الله يعلم لكن المشكلة أن من أعتاد الحياة في لذات العالم ، ولم يعتاد اللجوء للمسيح هذا إن حاصرته الضيقة لن يلجأ للمسيح ، بل سيلجأ ل من يعرفه . ألا وهو العالم القفر . والكلام هنا في اللجوء لتي ماء فيه سخرية ، فهل تقدر تيماء (العالم) أن تعطي شبعًا وريًا لنفس متألمة. *وقيدار *= أشهر قبي لة في العرب وذكرت هنا بالنيابة وتمت النبوءة بهجوم سرجون علي بلاد العرب خلال  
سنة من النبوة و أن كلمة العرب هنا أصلها​
ARABIA وليس EREB
EREB 
تعني مسا ء فهي تشير لمن يعيش في العالم ولذات العالم . وتجارة العالم ما هي إلا قفر ومساء . هؤلاء في الضيقات لم ن يلجأون، نجدهم يلجأون أيضًا لأهل القفار الذين هم بلا ماء ولا خبز فيظلوا علي عطشهم وجوعهم فلا شبع سوي في المسيح . ولكن أن نلجأ لإنسان فنحن نلجأ لقفر لا يروى أحد.


هل فهمت الان معنى وحي من بلاد العرب؟
اتعجب من هذا الخيال الواسع الذي يطوف ليجعل هذه الكلمات بشارة عن نبي من تلك الجهة


و بالنعمة نرد

سلام​​


----------



## drpepo (16 مارس 2006)

استاذى الفاضل 
اولا ديدات يقول ما يريد ان يقوله فما ادرنا بصحة اقواله وانه قابل هذا القس اساسا وللعلم بقى والذي لا يعفه الكثير من المسلمين ان ديدات هذا دعاه المتنيح الانبا اغريغوريوس للنقاش معه ولكنه طبعا رفض المهم استاذى شكرا  انك  قلت هذا الكلام منقول فالاستاذ ديدات كان مشغولا بالكتاب المقدس اكثر من القرآن الذي هو دينة 
المهم هذه الآية ناقشتها انا والاخ بيس في هذه المداخلات فارجو ان تقرأها جيدا واريد رايك فيها 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...7&postcount=18
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...0&postcount=19
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...2&postcount=20
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...3&postcount=22
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32499&postcount=41
استاذى اتمنى ان تقرا مداخلاتى جيدا وانظر ما يقوله العقاد اكبر اتب اسلامى بشهادة الجميع 
وليس ديدات الذى يعترف بانجيل برنابا رغم ان هذا الانجيل اصلا يناقض القرآن نفسه وما بنى على باطل فهو باطل 

ارجوا ان تقرا مداخلاتى ففيها كل الرد على ديدات


----------



## drpepo (22 مارس 2006)

اين انتم يا اخوةى اين انت يا بيس


----------



## drpepo (25 مايو 2006)

الآية الاخرى يااخوتى الدالة على نبوة محمد من الكتاب المقدس 
عاوزين نتحاور


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*اعتقد ان الموضوع داه تفند و مرة عليه الوقت, يعني المسلمين راحوا بيدوروا حاجة جديدة...*


----------



## إيليـــا (1 يونيو 2006)

جاء في التوراة العربية المطبوعة في مجموعة باريس (ط1645م) ومجموعة لندن (ط 1657م) (1) سفر التكوين الاصحاح (49) : 
1. (ثم دعا يعقوب بنيه وقال اجتمعوا أبارك فيكم وأخبركم بما ينالكم في آخر هذه الايام) . 
2. ( اجتمعوا واسمعوا ذلك يا بني يعقوب واقبلوا من إسرائيل أبيكم) ... 
*10. (**لا يزول القضيب من يهوذا* *والرسم من تحت أمره ، إلى أن يجئ الذي هو لـه ، وإليه تجتمع الشعوب**) . *​ومن الواضح : ان النص وبخاصة الفقرة العاشرة يتحدث عن شخص الـهي موعود يظهر في آخر الايام وعلى هذا الفهم يتفق كل مفسري التوراة وان كانوا يختلفون في تشخيص الواقع الذي تنطبق عليه الفقرة العاشرة بالذات . 
ومراده من (القضيب) هو : صولجان الحكم ، وقد استبدلت في بعض الترجمات كلمة (القضيب) بـ(الصولجان) . 
ومراده من (الرسم من تحت امره) هو : مبيِّن القانون ومفسِّره ومشِّرعه أي العالم التوراتي الخاضع لـه المنسجم معه . 
وقولـه (الى ان يجئ الذي هو لـه) إشارة الى الشخص الالـهي الموعود .
وفيما يلي عرض للمحاولات المبذولة من قبل علماء اليهود والنصارى الذين اسلموا في دراسة وتطبيق هذه البشرى على النبي (ص) ثم عرض للمحاولة الجديدة التي قمنا بها في فهم البشرى وتطبيقها على النبي محمد (ص) .
الفقرة 10 من الإصحاح 49 من سفر التكوين
في النسخ والترجمات الأصلية المتداولة للتوراة​النص الماسوري(العبري)
THE MASSOREIC TEXT​


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

ملاحظة بسيطة عن سؤال السيد دريبو عن مدى مصداقية أن الاسلام مازال ينتشر : احصائية دنمركية تقول أن دنماركيين اثنين كل يوم يعتنقون الاسلام و في بلجيكا احصائية تقول أن 40 ألفا من البلجيكيين أسلموا خلال العشر سنوات الأخير و لا للمسلمين علاقة بهته الاحصائيات و بهذا نثبث أن الاسلام أكثر الأيان انتشارا و تم الرد على هته النقطة...
أتمنى أن ترد عن "الوحي من جهة العرب" فالنقة مهمة و لم ترد عليها


----------



## إيليـــا (4 يونيو 2006)

*ممكن تعطونة الرد لان صار يومين او اكثر ما شفنا الجواب .........على العموم يمكن ما داخلين هنا لحد هلاء*
*لكن ساعيد الكلام مع الكلام الاخ azizcool*

*جاء في التوراة العربيةالمطبوعة في مجموعة باريس (ط1645م) ومجموعة لندن (ط 1657م) (1)سفر التكوين الاصحاح (49) : 
**1. (ثم دعا يعقوب بنيه وقال اجتمعوا أباركفيكم وأخبركم بما ينالكم في آخر هذه الايام) . 
2. ( اجتمعوا واسمعوا ذلك يا بنييعقوب واقبلوا من إسرائيل أبيكم) ... 
10. (لا يزول القضيب من يهوذاوالرسم من تحت أمره ، إلى أن يجئ الذي هو لـه ، وإليه تجتمع الشعوب) . 
*​*ومن الواضح : ان النص وبخاصة الفقرة العاشرةيتحدث عن شخص الـهي موعود يظهر في آخر الايام وعلى هذا الفهم يتفق كل مفسري التوراةوان كانوا يختلفون في تشخيص الواقع الذي تنطبق عليه الفقرة العاشرة بالذات . 
ومراده من (القضيب) هو : صولجان الحكم ، وقداستبدلت في بعض الترجمات كلمة (القضيب) بـ(الصولجان) . 
ومراده من (الرسم من تحت امره) هو : مبيِّنالقانون ومفسِّره ومشِّرعه أي العالم التوراتي الخاضع لـه المنسجم معه . 
وقولـه (الى ان يجئ الذي هو لـه) إشارة الى الشخص الالـهي الموعود .
وفيما يلي عرض للمحاولات المبذولة من قبلعلماء اليهود والنصارى الذين اسلموا في دراسة وتطبيق هذه البشرى على النبي (ص) ثمعرض للمحاولة الجديدة التي قمنا بها في فهم البشرى وتطبيقها على النبي محمد (ص) .
**الفقرة 10 من الإصحاح 49 من سفر التكوين
في النسخ والترجمات الأصلية المتداولة للتوراة*
*النص الماسوري(العبري)
THE MASSOREIC TEXT*


*وهذا كلام الاخ azizcool معاه*

*ملاحظة بسيطة عن سؤال السيد دريبو عن مدى مصداقية أن الاسلام مازال ينتشر : احصائية دنمركية تقول أن دنماركيين اثنين كل يوم يعتنقون الاسلام و في بلجيكا احصائية تقول أن 40 ألفا من البلجيكيين أسلموا خلال العشر سنوات الأخير و لا للمسلمين علاقة بهته الاحصائيات و بهذا نثبث أن الاسلام أكثر الأيان انتشارا و تم الرد على هته النقطة...
أتمنى أن ترد عن "الوحي من جهة العرب" فالنقة مهمة و لم ترد عليها*
​


----------



## Misry (6 يونيو 2006)

*دعوى خلو الكتب السابقة من البشارة برسول ا&#160*

*وجود " البشارات " وعدمها سواء..؟
أجل: إن وجود البشارات وعدمها فى الكتب المشار إليها آنفا سواء ، وجودها مثل عدمها ، وعدمها
مثل وجودها. فرسالة رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم ليست فى حاجة إلى دليل يقام عليها من خارجها
، بحيث إذا لم يوجد ذلك الدليل " الخارجى " بطلت - لا سمح الله - تلك الرسالة ؛ فهى رسالة دليلها
فيها ، ووجود البشارات بها فى كتب متقدمة - زمنا - عليها لا يضيف إليها جديداً ، وعدم وجود تلك
البشارات لا ينال منها شيئاً قط.
فهى حقيقة قائمة بذاتها لها سلطانها الغنىعما سواها. ودليلها قائم خالد صالح للفحص فى كل زمان
ومكان ، باق بقاء رسالته أبد الدهر أشرق ولم يغب ، ظهر ولم يختف ، قوى ولم يضعف. علا ولم يهبط
، إنه دليل صدق الأنبياء كلهم. فكل الأنبياء مضوا ولم يبق من أدلة صدقهم إلا ما جاء فى هذا الدليل
" القرآن العظيم " حيث شهد لهم بالصدق والوفاء وأنهم رسل الله المكرمون..
فلا يظنن أحدُ أننا حين نتحدث عن بشارات الكتب السابقة برسول الإسلام إنما نتلمس أدلة نحن فى
حاجة إليها لإثبات صدق رسول الإسلام فى دعواه الرسالة. فرسول الإسلام ليس فى حاجة إلى " تلك
البشارات " حتى ولو سلم لنا الخصوم بوجودها فله من أدلة الصدق ما لم يحظ به رسول غيره.
وستعالج البشارة به صلى الله عليه وسلم على قسمين:
1- بشاراته صلى الله عليه وسلم فى التوراة.
2- بشاراته صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الإنجيل.
أولاً: البشارات فى التوراة
تعددت البشارات برسول الإسلام فى التوراة وملحقاتها ، ولكن اليهود أزالوا عنها كل معنى صريح ،
وصيروها نصوصاً احتمالية تسمح لهم بصرفها عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع هذا فقد بقيت بعد تعديلها
وتحريفها قوية الدلالة على معناها " الأصلى " من حملها على رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن
حملها على غيره متعذر أو متعسر أو محال.
فهى أشبه ما تكون برسالة مغلقة مُحى " عنوانها " ولكن صاحب الرسالة قادر - بعد فضها - أن يثبت
اختصاصها به ، لأن الكلام " الداخلى " الذى فيها يقطع بأنها " له " دون سواه ؛ لما فيها من " قرائن
" وبينات واضحة ونعرض - فيما يلى - بعضاً منها:
" وهذه هى البركة التى بارك بها موسى رجل الله بنى إسرائيل قبل موته ".
فقال:
" جاء الرب من سيناء ، وأشرق لهم من ساعير ، وتلألأ من جبل فاران " (2). فى هذا النص إشارة
إلى ثلاث نبوات:
الأولى: نبوة موسى عليه السلام التى تلقاها على جبل سيناء.
الثانية: نبوة عيسى عليه السلام وساعير هى قرية مجاورة لبيت المقدس ، حيث تلقى عيسى عليه السلام
أمر رسالته.
الثالثة: نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وجبل فاران هو المكان الذى تلقى فيه - عليه الصلاة والسلام
- أول ما نزل عليه من الوحى وفاران هى مكة المكرمة مولد ومنشأ ومبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهذه العبارة - مرة أخرى - تضمنت خبراً وبشارتين:
فالخبر هو تذكير موسى بفضل الله عليه حيث أرسله إليهم رسولاً.
والبشارتان:
الأولى: خاصة بعيسى عليه السلام. والثانية خاصة بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وموقف اليهود منهما النفى: فلا الأولى بشارة بعيسى ابن مريم ولا الثانية بشارة برسول الإسلام.
أما موقف النصارى فإن النفى - عندهم - خاص ببشارة رسول الإسلام. ولهم فى ذلك مغالطات عجيبة
، حيث قالوا إن " فاران " هى " إيلات " وليست مكة. وأجمع على هذا " الباطل " واضعو كتاب: قاموس
الكتاب المقدس. وهدفهم منه واضح إذ لو سَلَّمُوا بأن " فاران " هى مكة المكرمة ، للزمهم إما التصديق
برسالة رسول الإسلام ، وهذا عندهم قطع الرقاب أسهل عليهم من الإذعان له.. ؟! ، أو يلزمهم مخالفة
كتابهم المقدس ، ولم يقتصر ورود ذكر " فاران " على هذا الموضع من كتب العهد القديم ، فقد ورد فى
قصة إسماعيل عليه السلام مع أمه هاجر حيث تقول التوراة: إن إبراهيم عليه السلام استجاب لسارة
بعد ولادة هاجر ابنها إسماعيل وطردها هى وابنها فنزلت وسكنت فى " برية فاران " (3). على أنه
يلزم من دعوى واضعى قاموس الكتاب المقدس من تفسيرهم فاران بإيلات أن الكذب باعترافهم وارد
فى التوراة. لأنه لم يبعث نبى من " إيلات " حتى تكون البشارة صادقة. ومستحيل أن يكون هو عيسى
عليه السلام ؛ لأن العبارة تتحدث عن بدء الرسالات وعيسى تلقى الإنجيل بساعير وليس بإيلات.
فليست " فاران " إلا " مكة المكرمة " وباعتراف الكثير منهم ، وجبل فاران هو جبل " النور " الذى
به غار حراء ، الذى تلقى فيه رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم بدء الوحى.
وهجرة إسماعيل وأمه هاجر إلى مكة المكرمة " فاران " أشهر من الشمس.
وترتيب الأحداث الثلاثة فى العبارة المذكورة:
جاء من سيناء
وأشرق من ساعير
وتلألأ من فاران. هذا الترتيب الزمنى دليل ثالث على أن " تلألأ من جبل فاران " تبشير قطعى برسول
الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وفى بعض " النسخ " كانت العبارة: " واستعلن من جبل فاران " بدل " تلألأ ".
وأياً كان اللفظ فإن " تلألأ " و " استعلن " أقوى دلالة من " جاء " و " أشرق " وقوة الدلالة هنا ترجع
إلى " المدلولات " الثلاثة. فالإشراق جزء من مفهوم " المجئ " وهكذا كانت رسالة عيسى بالنسبة لرسالة
موسى (عليهما السلام).
أما تلألأ واستعلن فهذا هو واقع الإسلام ، رسولا ورسالة وأمة ، إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.
هذه المغالطة (فاران هى إيلات) لها مثيل حيث تزعم التوراة أن هاجرأم إسماعيل عندما أجهدها
العطش هى وابنها إسماعيل بعد أن طردا من وجه " سارة " طلبت الماء فلم تجده إلا بعد أن لقيا ملاك
" الرب " فى المكان المعروف الآن " ببئر سبع " ؟! وأنها سميت بذلك لذلك..؟! وكما كذبت فاران دعوى
" إيلات " كذَّبت " زمزم الطهور " دعوى " بئر سبع " ؟‍
وستظل فاران - مكة المكرمة - وزمزم الطهور " عملاقين " تتحطم على صخورهما كل مزاعم الحقد
والهوى.
ويجئ نص آخر فى التوراة لا محمل له إلا البشارة برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم مهما غالط المغالطون.
وهو قول الله لموسى حسب ما تروى التوراة:
" أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك ، وأجعل كلامى فى فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ، ويكون أن
الإنسان الذى لا يسمع لكلامى الذى يتكلم به باسمى أنا أطالبه " (4).
حدث هذا حسب روايات التوراة وعداً من الله لموسى فى آخر عهده بالرسالة ، وكان يهمه أمر بنى
إسرائيل من بعده ، فأعلمه الله - حسب هذه الرواية التوراتية - أنه سيبعث فيهم رسولا مثل موسى
عليه السلام.
ولقوة دلالة النص على نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد وقف أهل الكتابين - اليهود والنصارى -
موقفين مختلفين هدفهما واحد ، وهو أن النص ليس بشارة برسول الإسلام.
أما اليهود فلهم فيه رأيان:
الأول: أن العبارة نفسها ليست خبراً بل هى نفى ، ويقدرون قبل الفعل " أقيم " همزة استفهام يكون
الاستفهام معها " إنكارياً " وتقدير النص عندهم هكذا " أأقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك..؟‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!
بطلان هذا الرأى
وهذا الرأى باطل ولن نذهب فى بيان بطلانه إلى أكثر من كلام التوراة نفسها. وذلك ؛ لأنه لو كان النص
كما ذكروا بهمزة استفهام إنكارى محذوفة هى فى قوة المذكور لكان الكلام نفياً فعلاً.. ولو كان الكلام
نفياً لما صح أن يعطف عليه قوله بعد ذلك:
" ويكون أن الإنسان الذى لا يسمع لكلامى الذى يتكلم به باسمى أنا أطالبه " ؟! فهذا المقطع إثبات قطعاً
فهو مرتب على إقامة النبى الذى وعد به المقطع الذى قبله. فدل هذا " العطف " على أن المقطع السابق
وعد خبرى ثابت لا نفى. ويترتب على ذلك بطلان القول الذاهب إلى تقدير الاستفهام..؟!
الثانى: وقد أحس اليهود ببطلان القول بالاستفهام فاحتاطوا للأمر وقالوا لا مانع أن يكون النص خبراً
ووعداً مثبتاً ، ولكنه ليس المقصود به عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام ولا محمد بن عبد الله رسول الإسلام
صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل المراد به نبى من أنبياء إسرائيل يوشع بن نون فتى موسى ، أو صموئيل..؟!
موقف النصارى:
أما النصارى فيحملون البشارة فى النص على عيسى عليه السلام وينفون أن يكون المراد بها رسول
الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد علمنا قبلا أن اليهود ينفون أن تكون لعيسى عليه السلام.
وللنصارى مغالطات عجيبة فى ذلك إذ يقولون إن النبى الموعود به ليس من بنى إسماعيل بل من بنى
إسرائيل. ومحمد إسماعيلى فكيف يرسل الله إلى بنى إسرائيل رجلاً ليس منهم.؟! كما قالوا إن موسى
أتى بمعجزات ومحمد لم يأت بمعجزات فكيف يكون مثله. وقد رددنا على هذه الفرية فيما تقدم.
الحق الذى لا جدال فيه:
والواقع أن كل ما ذهب إليه اليهود والنصارى باطل. باطل. ولن نذهب فى بيان بطلانه إلى أبعد من
دلالة النص المتنازع عليه نفسه. أما الحق الذى لا جدال فيه فإن هذا النص ليس له محمل مقبول إلا
البشارة برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم وإليكم البيان:
إن النص المتنازع عليه يقيد البشارة بالنبى الموعود به فيه بشرطين:
أحدهما: أنه من وسط إخوة بنى إسرائيل.
وثانيهما: أنه مثل موسى عليه السلام صاحب شريعة وجهاد لأعداء الله وهذان الشرطان لا وجود لهما
لا فى يوشع بن نون ، ولا فى صموئيل كما يدعى اليهود فى أحد قوليهم.
ولا فى عيسى عليه السلام كما يدعى النصارى.
أما انتفاء الشرط الأول فلأن يوشع وصموئيل وعيسى من بنى إسرائيل وليسو من وسط إخوة بنى إسرائيل.
ولو كان المراد واحداً منهم لقال فى الوعد: أقيم لهم نبياً منهم.. ؟! هذا هو منهج الوحى فى مثل هذه
الأمور كما قال فى شأن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(هو الذى بعث فى الأميين رسولاً منهم... ) (5). وكما جاء على لسان إبراهيم وإسماعيل (عليهما السلام)
(ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولاً منهم... ) (6).
وأما انتفاء الشرط الثانى ، فلأن: لا صموئيل ولا يوشع ولا عيسى ابن مريم كانوا مثل " موسى " عليه
السلام.
فموسى كان صاحب شريعة ، ويوشع وصموئيل وعيسى وجميع الرسل الذين جاءوا بعد موسى عليه
السلام من بنى إسرائيل لم يكن واحداً منهم صاحب شريعة ، وإنما كانوا على شريعة موسىعليه السلام.
وحتى عيسى ما جاء بشريعة ولكن جاء متمماً ومعدلاً فشريعة موسى هى الأصل. إن عيسى كان مذكراً
لبنى إسرائيل ومجدداً الدعوة إلى الله على هدى من شريعة موسى عليه السلام !! فالمثلية بين هؤلاء
- وهى أحد شرطى البشارة - وبين موسى عليه السلام لا وجود لها. ؟!
الشرطان متحققان فى رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم
وبنفس القوة والوضوح اللذين انتفى الشرطان بهما عمن ذكروا من الأنبياء ثبت ذلك الشرطان لمحمد بن
عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
فهو من نسل إسماعيل ، وإسماعيل أخو إسحق ، الذى هو أبو يعقوب المسمى إسرائيل. فهو من وسط
إخوة بنى إسرائيل - بنو عمومتهم - وليس من إسرائيل نفسها. وبهذا تحقق الشرط الأول من شرطى
البشارة:
ومحمد - عليه الصلاة والسلام - صاحب شريعة جليلة الشأن لها سلطانها الخاص بها - جمعت فأوعت
- مثلما كان موسى - أكبر رسل بنى إسرائيل - صاحب شريعة مستقلة كانت لها منزلتها التى لم تضارع
فيما قبل من بدء عهد الرسالات إلى مبعث عيسى عليه السلام.
وبهذا يتحقق الشرط الثانى من شرطى البشارة وهو " المثليه " بين موسى ومحمد (عليهما صلوات الله
وسلامه) ، فعلى القارئ أن يتأمل ثم يحكم.
فى المزامير المنسوبة إلى داود عليه السلام وردت كثير من العبارات التى لا يصح حمل معناها إلا على
رسول الإسلام. ومن ذلك قول داود كما تروى التوراة:
" أنت أبرع جمالاً من بنى البشر. انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك، لذلك باركك الله إلى الأبد. تقلد سيفك على
فخذك أيها الجبار ، جلالك وبهاؤك. وبجلالك اقتحم. اركب من أجل الحق والدعة.. بتلك المسنونة فى
قلب أعداء الملك - يعنى الله - شعوب تحتك يسقطون.. من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج
أكثر من رفقائك " (7).
اسمعى يانيت وأميلى أذنك ، وانسى شعبك وبيت أبيك ، فيشتهى الملك الملك حسنك ؛ لأنه هو سيدك
فاسجدى له. وبنت صور أغنى الشعوب تترضى وجهك بهدية. كلها مجد ابنة الملك فى خدرها. منسوجة
بذهب ملابسها مطرزة ، تحضر إلى الملك فى إثرها عذارى صاحباتها مقدمات إليك يحضرن بفرح وابتهاج
يدخلن إلى قصر الملك. عوضاً عن آبائك يكون بنوك نقيمهم رؤساء فى كل الأرض اذكر اسمك فى كل
دور فدور من أجل ذلك تحمدك الشعوب إلى الدهر والآبد "
وقفة مع هذا الكلام
فى المقطع الأول (أ) لا تنطبق الأوصاف التى ذكرها داود إلا على رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فهو الذى قاتل بسيفه فى سبيل الله وسقطت أمامه شعوب عظيمة كالفرس والروم.
وهو الممسوح بالبركة أكثر من رفقائه الأنبياء ؛ لأنه خاتم النبيين ، ورسالته عامة خالدة (وما أرسلناك
إلا رحمة للعالمين ) (8).
ولم يترك رسول هدى وبيانا مثلما ترك رسول الإسلام فى القرآن الحكيم ، وفى أحاديثه وتوجيهاته
، التى بلغت مئات الآلاف ، وتعددت المصادر التى سجلتها ، وفيها من روائع البيان ، وصفاء الألفاظ
، وشرف المعانى ما ليس فى غيرها.
أما المقطع الثانى (ب) فهو أوصاف للكعبة الشريفة. فهى التى تترضاها الأمم بالهدايا. وهى ذات الملابس
المنسوجة بالذهب والمطرزة ، وهى التى يذكر اسمها فى كل دور فدور وتأتيها قوافل" الحجيج " رجالاً
ونساءً من كل مكان فيدخل الجميع فى " قصر الملك " ويحمدها الناس إلى الأبد ؛ لأن الرسالة المرتبطة
بها رسالة عامة: لكل شعوب الأرض الإنس والجن. بل والملائكة. وفى مواسم الحج يأتيها القاصدون
من جميع بقاع الأرض مسلمين ، ورعايا مسلمين من بلاد ليست مسلمة.
خالدة: لم ينته العمل بها بوفاة رسولها ، كما هو الحال فيما تقدم. وإنما هى دين الله إلى الأبد الأبيد.
وأشعيا وسفره من أطول أسفار العهد القديم ملئ بالإشارات الواضحة التى تبشر برسول الإسلام صلى
الله عليه وسلم ، ولولا المنهج الذى أخذنا به هنا وهو عدم التطويل لذكرنا من ذلك الكثير ؛ ولذا فإننا
نكتفى بهذا المقطع لدلالته القوية على ما نقول:
" قومى استنيرى ؛ لأنه قد جاء نورك ، ومجد الرب أشرق عليك.. لأنه ها هى الظلمة تغطى الأرض
والظلام الدامس الأمم. أما عليك فيشرق الرب ، ومجده عليك يرى. فتسير الأمم فى نورك ، والملوك
فى ضياء إشراقك.
ارفعى عينيك حواليك وانظرى. قد اجتمعوا كلهم جاءوا إليك. يأتى بنوك من بعيد ، وتحمل بناتك على
الأيدى ، حينئذ تنظرين وتنيرين ويخفق قلبك ويتسع ؛ لأنه تحول إليك ثروة البحر ، ويأتى إليك غنى
الأمم تغطيك كثرة الجمال بكران مديان ، وعيفة كلها تأتى من شبا. تحمل ذهبا ولبانا ، وتبشر بتسابيح
الرب. كل غنم قيدار تجتمع إليك. كباش نبايوت تخدمك تصعد مقبولة على مذبحى ، وأزين بيت جمالى.
من هؤلاء الطائرون كسحاب وكالحمام إلى بيوتها. إن الجزائر تنتظرنى وسفن ترشيش فى الأول لتأتى
من بعيد ، وفضتهم وذهبهم معهم لا سم الرب إلهك … (9).
وبنو الغريب يبنون أسوارك ، وملوكهم يخدمونك.. وتفتح أبوابك دائما نهاراً وليلاً لا تغلق ، ليؤتى إليك
بغنى الأمم وتقاد ملوكهم... (10).
دلالة هذه النصوص:
بلا أدنى ريب فإن هذا الكلام المنسوب إلى أشعيا وصف لمكة المكرمة وكعبتها الشامخة.
فالمقطع الأول إنما هو حديث عن موسم الحج المبارك فيه يجتمع بنوها حولها من كل مكان وفيه لمحة
قوية جداًُ إلى نحر الهدى صبيحة العيد. ألم يشر النص إلى غنم قيدار ، وقيدار هوولد إسماعيل عليه
السلام الذى تشعبت منه قبائل العرب. ثم ألم ينص على المذبح الذى تنحر عليه الذبائح ؟
كما أشار النص ثلاث إشارات تعد من أوضح الأدلة على أن المراد بهذا النص مكة المكرمة. وتلك الإشارات
هى طرق حضور الحجاج إليها. ففى القديم كانت وسائل النقل: ركوب الجمال. ثم السفن. أما فى العصر
الحديث فقد جدت وسيلة النقل الجوى " الطائرات " وبشارة أشعيا تضمنت هذه الوسائل الثلاث على
النحو الآتى:
1- الجمال ، قال فيها: تغطيك كثرة الجمال.؟!
2- السفن ، قال فيها: وسفن ترشيش تأتى ببنيك من بعيد ؟!
3- النقل الجوى ، وفيه يقول: من هؤلاء الطائرون كسحاب وكالحمام إلى بيوتها. ؟!!
أليس هذا أوضح من الشمس فى كبد السماء.
على أن النص ملئ بعد ذلك بالدقائق والأسرار ، ومنها أن مكة مفتوحة الأبواب ليلاً ونهاراً لكل قادم
فى حج أو عمرة.. ؟!
ومنها أن خيرات الأمم تجبى إليها من كل مكان ، والقرآن يقرر هذا المعنى فى قول الله تعالى:
(أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شىء ) (11).
ومنها أن بنى الغريب (يعنى غير العرب) يبنون أسوارها. وكم من الأيدى العاملة الآن ، وذوى الخبرات
يعملون فيها ويشيدون قلاعها فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ومنها أنه ما من عاصمة من عواصم العالم
إلا دخلت فى محنة من أهلها أو من غير أهلها إلا هذه " العاصمة المقدسة " فظلت بمأمن من غارات
الغائرين وكيد الكائدين ، ومثلها المدينة المنورة.
ومنها كثرة الثروات التى مَنَّ الله بها عليها. أليس البترول من ثروات البحر العظمى التى تفجرت أرض
الحجاز وشبه الجزيرة منه عيوناً دفاقة بمعدل لم تصل إليه أمة من الأمم. أضف إلى ذلك سبائك الذهب
والفضة.
والحديث عن مكة المكرمة حديث عن رسول الإسلام ؛ لأن مجدها لم يأت إلا على يدى بعثته صلى الله
عليه وسلم.
هذه الحقائق لا تقبل الجدل. ومع هذا فإن أهل الكتاب (وخاصة اليهود) يحملون هذه الأوصاف على
مدينة " صهيون " ولهذا فإنهم عمدوا إلى النص وعدلوه ليصلح لهذا الزعم.
ولكننا نضع الأمر بين يدى المنصفين من كل ملة. أهذه الأوصاف يمكن أن تطلق على مدينة " صهيون
".
لقد خرب " بيت الرب " فى القدس مراراً وتعرض لأعمال شنيعة على كل العصور. أما الكعبة الشريفة
والمسجد الحرام فلم يصل أحد إليهما بسوء ، ثم أين ثروات البحر والبر التى تجبى إلى تلك المدينة وأهلها
(إلى الآن) يعيشون عالة على صدقات الأمم.
وأين هى المواكب التى تأتى إليها براً وبحراً وجَوّاً ، وهل أبوابها مفتوحة ليلاً ونهاراً ، وأين هم بنوها
الذين اجتمعوا حولها.
وما صلة غنم قيدار وكباش مدين بها. وأين هو التسبيح الذى يشق عنان السماء منها.. وأين.. وأين..؟‍
إن هذه المغالطات لا تثبت أمام قوة الحق ، ونحن يكفينا أن نقيم هذه الأدلة من كتبهم على صدق الدعوى
، ولا يهمنا أن يذعن القوم لما نقول فحسبك من خصمك أن تثبت باطل ما يدعيه أمام الحق الذى تدافع
عنه.
والفاصل بيننا ـ فى النهاية ـ هو الله الذى لا يُبدل القول لديه.
وتنسب التوراة إلى نبى يدعى " حبقوق " من أنبياء العهد القديم ، وله سفر صغير قوامه ثلاثة إصحاحات.
تنسب إليه التوراة نصوصاً كان يصلى بها. تضمنها الإصحاح الثالث من سفره. وهذا الإصحاح يكاد
يكون كله بشارة برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم. وإليكم مقاطع منه: " الله جاء من تيمان ، والقدوس
من جبل فاران ـ سلاه ـ جلاله غطى السماوات. والأرض امتلأت من تسبيحه وكان لمعان كالنور له من
يديه شعاع ، وهناك استتار قدرته.
قدامه ذهب الوبأ. وعند رجليه خرجت الحمى. وقف وقاس الأرض ، نظر فرجف الأمم ودكت الجبال
الدهرية ، وخسفت آكام القوم.
مسالك الأزل 
يسخط دست الأمم ، خرجت لخلاص شعبك 000 سحقت رأس بيت الشرير معرياً الأساس حتى العنق
000 سلكت البحر بخيلك..(12).
دلالات هذه الإشارات:
لا يستطيع عاقل عالم بتاريخ الرسالات ومعانى التراكيب أن يصرف هذه النصوص على غير البشارة
برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم. فالجهتان المذكورتان
فى مطلع هذا المقطع وهما: تيمان: يعنى اليمن ، وجبل فاران: يعنى جبل النور الذى بمكة المكرمة التى
هى فاران. هاتان الجهتان عربيتان. وهما رمز لشبه الجزيرة العربية التى كانت مسرحاً أولياً لرسالة
محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فليس المراد إذن نبياً من بنى إسرائيل ؛ لأنه معلوم أن رسل بنى إسرائيل كانت تأتى من جهة الشام
شمالاً. لا من جهة بلاد العرب. وهذه البشارة أتت مؤكدة للبشـارة المماثلة ، التى تقدم ذكرها من سفر
التثنية ، وقد ذكرت أن الله: تلألأ أو استعلن من جبل فاران.
بيد أن بشارة التثنية شملت الإخبار بمقدم موسىعليه السلام والتبشير بعيسى عليه السلام وبمحمد صلى
الله عليه وسلم أما بشـارة حبقوق فهى خاصة برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم. ولو لم يكن فى كلام
حبقوق إلا هذا " التحديد " لكان ذلك كافياً فى اختصاص بشارته برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم
ومع هذا فقد اشتمل كلام حبقوق على دلائل أخرى ذات مغزى:
منها: الإشارة إلى كثرة التسبيح حتى امتلأت منه الأرض.. ؟!
ومنها: دكه صلى الله عليه وسلم لعروش الظلم والطغيان وقهر الممالك الجائرة.
ومنها: أن خيل جيوشه ركبت البحر ، وهذا لم يحدث إلا فى ظل رسالة الإسلام.
على أن كلام حبقوق ملئ بالرمز والإشارات مما يفيدنا فى هذا المجال ولكننا نتجاوزه لأمرين:
أحدهما: أن فى الإشارات الصريحة غناء عنها.
وثانيهما: عدم التطويل ـ هنا ـ كما اتفقنا.
بشاراته صلى الله عليه وسلم فى العهد الجديد
أسفار العهد الجديد (الأناجيل والرسائل) حافلة بالنصوص التى يتعين أن تكون " بشارات " برسول
الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
تلك البشـارات تعـلن أحياناً فى صورة الوعـد بملكوت الله أو ملكوت السماوات. وأحيانا أخـرى بالـروح
القـدس. ومرات باسـم المعـزى أو الفارقليط ، وهى كلمة يونانية سيأتى فيما بعد معناها ، تلك هى
صورة البشارات فى الأناجيل فى صيغها المعروفة الآن.
ففى إنجيل متى وردت هذه العبارة مسـندة إلى يحيى عليه السلام المسمى فى الأناجيل: يوحنا المعمدان.
وفيها يقول: " توبوا ؛ لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات " (13).
فمن هو ملكوت السماوات الذى بشر به يحيى ؟! هل هو عيسى عليه السلام ـ كما يقول النصارى..؟!
هذا احتمال.. ولكن متَّى نفسه يدفعه حيث روى عن عيسى عليه السلام نفس العبارة: " توبوا ؛ لأنه
قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات " (14).
فلـو كان المراد بملكـوت السماوات ـ هذه ـ عيسى عليه السلام لما وردت هذه " البشارة " على لسان
عيسى ؛ إذ كيف يبشر بنفسه ، وهو قائم موجود ، والبشـارة لا تكون إلا بشئ محـبوب سيأتى ، كما
أن الإنذار ـ قسيمه ـ لا يكون إلا بشىء " مكروه " قد يقع. فكلاهما: التبشير والإنذار ـ أمران مستقبلان.
إن ورود هذه العبارة عن عيسى نفسه تخصيص لذلك العموم المستفاد من عبارة يحيى عليهما السلام.
فدل ذلك على أن المراد بملكوت السماوات رسول آخر غير عيسى. ولم يأت بعد عيسى ـ باعتراف الجميع
ـ رسول غير رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فدل ذلك على أنه هو المراد بملكوت السماوات فى عبارة عيسى عليه السلامـ قولاً واحداً ـ وباحتمال
أرجح فى عبارة يحيى ،إذ لا مانع عندنا ـ أن يكون يحيى عليه السلام قد بشر بها بعيسى عليه السلام.
أما بشارة عيسى فلا موضع لها إلا الحمل ـ القطعى ـ على رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وفى صيغة الصلاة التى علمها المسيح لتلاميذه ـ كما يروى مَتَّى نفسه ـ بشارة أخرى بنبى الإسـلام. وهذا
هو نص مَتَّى فى هذا " فصلوا أنتم هكذا: أبانا الذى فى السماوات ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك " (15).
ووردت هذه الصيغة فى إنجيل لوقا هكذا:
" متى صليتم فقـولوا: أبانا الذى فى السماوات ليتقـدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك.. " (16).
ويذكر لوقا أن المسيح جمع تلاميذه ، وعلمهم كيف يقهرون الشياطين ، ويشفـون الأمراض ثم قال: "
وأرسلهم ليكرزوا ـ أى يبشروا ـ بملكوت الله " (17).
أما مرقس فيسند هذه البشارة إلى المسيح نفسه إذ يقول: " جاء يسوع إلى الجبل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت
الله ويقول: قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله " (18).
فهـؤلاء ثلاثة من التلامذة يتفقـون على أن يحيى وعيسى (عليهما السلام) قد بشرا بملكوت الله الذى اقترب.
فمن المراد بملكوت الله إذا لم يكن هو رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
وأكاد أجزم بأن عبارة " المسيح ، قد كمل الزمان " لا تعنى سوى انتهاء عصر الرسالات الموقوتة
وإقبال الرسالة الخالدة..!
ـ 3 ـ
أما يوحنا صاحب رابع الأناجيل. فإنه يذكر هذه البشارات فى مواضع متعددة من إنجيله. ومن ذلك
ما يرويه عن المسيح عليه السلام " الذى لا يحبنى لا يحفظ كلامى ، والكلام الذى تسمعونه ليس لى بل
للأب الذى أرسلنى. بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم. وأما المعزى (اسم فاعل من الفعل المضعف العين عزى)
(19) الروح القدس ، الذى سيرسله الأب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شىء ويذكركم بما قلته لكم " (20).
كما يروى يوحنا قول المسيح ـ الآتى ـ مع تلاميذه: " إنه خير لكم أن انطلق. إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزى
، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم. ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية ، وعلى بر وعلى دينونة " (21).
ويروى كذلك قول المسيح لتلاميذه: " وأما إذا جاء ذاك روح الحق ، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق ؛
لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه. بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ، ويخبركم بأمور آتية ".. ؟! (22).
فمن هو المعزى أو روح القدس أو روح الحق الذى بشر به المسيح عليه السلام حسبما يروى يوحنا..؟!
إن المسيح يقول:
إن ذلك المُعَرِّى أو الروح القدس لا يأتى إلا بعد ذهاب المسيح ، والمسيح ـ نفسه ـ يُقـِرُّ بأن ذلك المُعَرِّى
أو الروح أَجَلُّ منه شأنا ، وأعم نفعاً وأبقى أثراً ، ولذلك قال لتلاميذه: خير لكم أن أنطلق. إن لم أنطلق
لا يأتيكم المُعَرِّى.
وكلمة " خير " أفعل تفضيل بمعنى أكثر خيراً لكم ذهابى ليأتيكم المعزى ولو كان " المُعَـزَّى " مسـاويا
للمسيح فى الدرجة لكانا مستويين فى الخيرية ولما ساغ للمسيح أن يقول خير لكم أن أنطلق.
ومن باب أولى لو كان " المعزَّى " أقل فضلاً من المسيح. فعبارة المسيح دليل قاطع على أنه بشر بمن
هو أفضل منه ، لا مساوٍ له ولا أقل.
ثم يصف المسيح ذلك المُعَرَّى أو الروح بأوصـاف ليست موجـودة فى المسيح نفسه عليه السلام. ومن
تلك الأوصاف:
أـ إنه يعلم الناس كل شىء.وهذا معناه شمول رسالته لكل مقومات الإصلاح فى الدنيا والدين. وذلك
هو الإسلام.
ب ـ إنه يبكت العالم على خطية. والشاهد هنا كلمة " العالم " وهذا معناه شمول الإسلام لكل أجـناس
البشر ، عربا وعجماً ، فى كل زمان ومكان. ولم توصف شريعة بهذين الوصفين إلا الإسلام.
جـ ـ إنه يخـبر بأمور آتية ، ويذكـر بما مضى. وقد تحقق هذا فى رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فأخبر بأمور آتية لم يخبر بها من سبقه أو أخبروا ولكن ليس على وجه التفصيل والتأكيد الذى كان على
يديه صلى الله عليه وسلم فكم فى القرآن من أمور أخبر بها قبل أن تقع فوقعت كما أخبر ، وكم فيه
من الإخبار بما سيكون فى الحياة الآخرة من أوصاف الجنة ، والنار ، والبعث ، وعلامات الساعة ،
وتخاصم أهل النار ، وحوار أصحاب الجنة مع " رجال الأعراف " ، وندم من باعوا دينهم بدنياهم.
إلخ.. إلخ.
وذكر بما مضى من أحوال الأمم ، وقيام الحضارات ثم سقوطها وأحوال المرسلين وما بلغوا به أقوامهم
والشهادة لهم بالصدق والأمانة والإخلاص والوفاء ، ومسلك بعض الأقوام من رسلهم والصراع الذى
دار بين المحقين وأهل الباطل ، وعاقبة بعض المكذبين.. إلخ..إلخ.
ثم استوعبت رسالته الحياة كلها فأرست قواعد الاعتقاد الصحيح وسنت طرق العبادة المثمرة ، ووضعت
أصول التشريع فى كل ما هو متعلق بالحياة عاجلها وآجلها ، ووضحت العلاقة السليمة بين المخلوق
والخالق ، وبين الناس بعضهم بعضاً. وحررت العقول ، وطهرت القلوب ورسمت طريق الهدى لكل نفس
ولكل جماعة ولكل أمة. أى أنها أرشدت إلى كل شىء. وعلمت كل شىء مما يحتاج تعلمه إلى وحى وتوقيف..!
ذلك هو الإسلام ، ولا شىء غير الإسلام.
وشهدت ـ فيما شهدت ـ للمسيح عليه السلام بأنه رسول كريم أمين أدى رسالته وبشر وأنذر بنى إسرائيل.
وأنه عبده ورسوله (ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذى فيه يمترون ) (23).
وشهادة رسول الإسلام لعيسى عليه السلام منصوص عليها فى بشارات عيسى نفسه به (صلى الله عليه
وسلم). فاسمع إلى يوحنا وهو يروى عن المسيح عليه السلام قوله الآتى. " ومتى جاء المعزَّى الذى
سأرسله " أنا " إليكم من الأب روح الحق من عند الأب ينبثق فهـو يشهـد لى.. وتشهـدون أنتم أيضاً
لأنكم معى من الابتداء " (24).
روح القـدس هذا ، أو المعزَّى ، أو روح الحق لا يمكن أن يكون عيسى ؛ لأن عـيسى لم يبشر بنفسـه
، وهو كان موجوداً ساعة قال هذا ولا يمكن أن يكون المراد به نبياً بعد عيسى غير محمد (صلى الله
عليه وسلم) لأننا متفقون على أن عيسى لم يأت بعده نبى قبل رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فتعين أن يكون روح القدس ، أو المعزَّى ، أو روح الحق تبشيرا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ فيه تجتمع
تلك الأوصاف ، كما يتحقق فيه معنى " الأفضلية " إذ هو خاتم النبيين ، الذى جاء بشريعة خالدة عامة
، وعلى هذا حملنا قبلا قول عيسى: خير لكم أن أنطلق. إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المُعَزِّى "
وهذا إقرار من عيسى بأن المبشر به أفضل من المُبَشِّر وكفى بذلك شواهد.
أما البشارة باسم " الفارقليط " فقد خلت منها الترجمات العربية المعاصرة للكتاب المقـدس. ومعـلوم
أن الكتاب المقدس خضع للترجمات وطبعات متعددة ؛ لدرجة أن الترجمات العربية لتختلف من نسخة
إلى أخرى اختلافا بيناً.
وتحت يدى ـ الآن ـ نسختان من الطبعـات العربية كلتاهما خاليتان من كلمة الفارقليط ، وموضوع مكانها
كلمة المعزى.
بيد أننى وجدت أن ابن القيم ، وابن تيمية ، كل منهما قد نقل عن نسخ خطية كانت معاصرة لهما نصوصاً
فيها التصريح باسم" الفارقليط " كما أن الشيخ رحمت الله الهندى (رحمه الله) نقل فى كتابه " إظهار
الحق " نصوصاً " عن ترجمات عربية ترجع إلى أعوام: 1821 ـ 1831 ـ 1844م وتمت فى لندن
معنى " الفارقليط ":
كلمة يونانية معناها واحد مما يأتى:
الحامد ـ الحماد ـ المحمود ـ الأحمد.
أو معناها كل ما تقدم. فمعنى " فارقليط " يدور حول الحمد وجميع مشتقاته المشار إليها.
وكل واحد منها يصح إطلاقه على رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو الحامد والحمّاد والمحمود
والأحمد ، والمحمد.
وفى الطبعات ـ اللندنية ـ المتقدم ذكرها ورد النص هكذا: " إن كنتم تحبوننى فاحفظوا وصاياى. وأنا
أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم فارقليط آخر ، ليثبت معكم إلى الأبد ".
" الفارقليط " روح القـدس الذى يرسله الآب باسمى هو يعلمكم كل شىء ، وهو يذكركم كل ما قلته لكم
" (25).
ومقارنة هذين النصـين بالنص المقابل لهما الذى نقلناه آنفا عن إنجيل يوحنا من الطبعات العربية الحديثة
تريك أن الطبعات الحديـثة حـذفت كلمة " الفارقليط " ووضعت مكانها كلمة " المعزى " كما تريك أن
الطبعات الحديثة حذفت جملة: " ليثبت معـكم إلى الأبد " وهو نص على خلود الإسلام على أنهم عادوا
واعترفوا بأن كلمة " المعزى " التى فى الطبعات الحديثة للكتاب المقـدس أصلها مترجـم عن كلمة يونانية
لفظاً ومعنى وهى " باراكليتس " ومعناها المعزى ، وليست " فارقليط " أو " بارقليط " التى معناها
الحماد والحامد 000 والتى يتمسك بها المسلمون.. ؟!
وهذه المحاولات مردودة لسببين:
أولهما: ليس نحن ـ المسلمين ـ الذين قاموا بعمل بالطبعات القديمة التى فيها " الفارقليط " وإنما طبعها
النصارى قديماً. فعملهم حجة على الطبعات الحديثة وهم غير متهمين فى عملهم هذا.
وثانيهما: ولو كانت الكلمة " هى: الباراكليتس " فلماذا خلت منها الطبعات القديمة والنسخ المخطوطة
؟!
بل ولماذا خلت منها الطبعات الحديثة..؟!
وأيا كان المدار: فارقليط ، أو باراكليتس ، أو المعزى ، أو الروح القدس فنحن لا نعول على الكلمة
نفسها بقدر ما نعول على الأوصاف التى أجريت عليها. مثل يعلمكم كل شىء ـ يمكث معكم إلى الأبد.
فهـذه الأوصـاف هى لرسـول الإسـلام صلى الله عليه وسلم ومهما اجتهدتم فى صرفها عنه فلن تنصرف.
ولهم " شبهة " أخرى يحلو لهم تردادها وهى: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عربى الجنس واللسان ، فكيف
يرسله الله إلى أمم وأجناس غير عربية.. وكيف يكلف الله الناس برسالة لا يعرفون لغتها ولا عهد لهم
بالتحدث معها. وكيف يستطيعون أن يفهموا القرآن ، وتوجيهات رسول الإسلام ، وهما باللغة العربية.؟‍‍!
رد الشبهة نرد عليها من طريقين:
الأول: وهو مستمد من واقـع القـوم أنفسهم. فهم يدعون تبعاً لما قال " بولس " أن عيسى عليه السلام
مرسل لخلاص العالم كله. وأنه أمر حوارييه أن يكرزوا كل العالم برسالة الخلاص ، وفى أيامنا هذه
كثرت المنشورات التى تقول: المسيح مخلص العالم. وهنا نسأل القوم سؤالاً: أية لغة كانت لغة المسيـح
عليه السلام وحوارييه ؟! هل هى العبرانية أم اليونانية ؟! وأيا كان الجواب فإن المسيح كان يتكلم
لغة واحدة. وأوحى إليه
الإنجيل بلغة واحدة.. فعلى أى أساس إذن قلتم: إنه منقذ لكل العالم ؟! هل كل العالم كان وما يزال
يعرف لغة المسيح ؟! أم أن العالم أيام المسيح كان يتكلم بعدة لغات.. والآن يتكلم بمئات اللغات..؟!
فإن كنتم قد ادعيتم أن المسيح هو منقذ كل العالم مع تسليمكم بأنه كان يتكلم بلغة واحدة فلماذا تنكرون
على رسول الإسلام أن يكون مرسلاً لكل العالم.؟! وما الفرق بين رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم
والمسيح عليه السلام حتى تحظروا عليه ما استبحتموه للمسيح ؟! أهذا عدل.. أهذا إنصاف !!
وإن تنازلتم عن عالمية المسيح فأنتم مدينون..؟!
الثانى: وهو مستمد من طبيعة الإسلام. ومن تاريخه الطويل الحافل بكل عجيب.
نعم: إن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم عربى اللسان ، والجنس ، والقرآن العظيم الذى جاء به عربى اللسان
، عالمى التوجيه والتشريع والسلطان. ووحدة اللغة فى الإسلام مثل وحدة العقيدة فيه. ولم يحل دون
انتشار الإسلام بين الأمم والشعوب غير العربية أن لغة رسالته عربية ورسوله عربى ورواده الأوائل
عرب. هذه الاعتبارات لم تحل دون نشر الإسلام لجميع شعوب الأرض باختلاف لغاتها وعقائدهـا وأجناسها.
وكان سلوك الدعوة إلى الإسلام حكيما ، وهذه أبرز ملامحه.
أولاً: إن صاحب الدعوة صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسل رسله يحملون رسائله وكتبه إلى كل رؤساء القبائل
وملوك الأمم والشعوب ، وقد بدأت هذه الطريقة بعد وقوع صلح الحديبية ، وكل حامل رسالة أو كتاب
إلى رئيس أو ملك كان على علم بلغة من هم المبعوث إليهم.
فقد أرسل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هرقل دحية بن خليفة الكلبى.
وأرسل إلى المقوقس عظيم القبـط بمصـر حاطب بن أبى بلتعة. وأرسل إلى كسرى عبد الله بن حذافة
السهمى.
وأرسل إلى الحارث بن أبى شمر الغسانى شجاع بن ذهب الأسدى. وكان هؤلاء الرسل عالمين بلغات
من أرسلوا إليهم.
كما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يحتفظ بمترجمين يترجمون له ما يرد من رسائل لغتها غير العربية.
ثانياً: إن الملوك والرؤساء كان لديهم مترجمون ـ كذلك ـ يترجمون لهم ما يرد من رسول الإسلام أو يقومون
بالترجمة من العربية إلى غيرها ، ومن غير العربية إلى العربية فى حالة ما إذا كان " المرسل " وفداً
يحمل رسائل شفوية للتبليغ.
ثالثاً: إن اليهود وكثيراً من النصارى كانوا يعرفون اللسان العربى ، ومن النصارى من هم عـرب خلص
كنصـارى نجـران ، كما أن العجم من الفرس والروم كان من بينهم عرب يعايشونهم ويقيمون بينهم.
رابعاً: كان صاحب الدعوة صلى الله عليه وسلم يحض أصحابه على تعلم لغات الأمم ومما يروى عنه
ـ عليه الصلاة السلام ـ قوله: من تعلم لغة قوم أمن غوائلهم.
خامساً: لما اجتازت الدعوة مرحلة الدعوة بالرسالة والكتاب والوفد ، والبعث ، ودخلت فى مرحلة الفتح
كان الجنود المسلمون ينشرون اللغة العربية كما ينشرون الإسلام نفسه. وما من أرض حل بها الإسلام
إلا وقد حلت بها اللغة العربية تعضده ، وتؤازره فى انسجام عجيب ، فقضت اللغة العربية على لغات
الأمم والشعوب وحلت هى محلها. قضت على القبطية فى مصر وعلى الفارسية فى الشام وعلى البربرية
فى شمال غرب أفريقيا كما قضت على السريانية وغيرها من اللغات ، وأصبحت هى لغة الحياة والإدارة
والكتابة والنشر والتأليف.
سادساً: قام العرب المسلمون بترجمة ما دعت إليه المصلحة من تراث الأمم المفتوحة ، ففتحوا نوافذ
الفكر ، والثقافة ، والمعرفة لمن لا يعرف غير العربية من العرب المسلمين. كما ترجموا من الفكر الإسلامى
ما يصلح ضرورة لغير العرب من المسلمين فنقلوه من العربية إلى غير العربية وفاءً بحق الدعوة والتبليغ.
سابعاً: أقبل غير العرب من الذين دخلوا الإسلام على تعلم العربية وتركوا لغاتهم الأصلية وأصبحوا عربى
اللسان واللغة. ومن هـؤلاء أعلام لا يحصون كان لهم فضل عظيم فى إنماء الفكر الإسلامى منهم اللغويون
، والنحويون ، والبيانيون ، والفقـهاء ، والأصوليون ، والمفسرون ، والمحدثون ، والمتكلمون ، والفلاسفة
، والمناطـقة ، والرياضيون ، والأطباء ، والفلكيون ، بل والشعراء والأدباء والرحالة والجغرافيون ،
وغيرهم ، وغيرهم.
إن كل مجال من مجـالات النشـاط العلمى فى الإسلام نبغ فيه كثير من غير العرب بعد تعلمهم اللغة العربية
التى كانوا فيها مثل أنجب وأحذق وأمهر أبنائها. ولو رحنا نحصى هؤلاء لضاق بنا السهل والوعر
، فلتكن الإشارة إليهم نائباً عن ذلك التفصيل غير المستطاع.
إن وحدة اللغة فى الإسلام لم تحل دون نشر الإسلام ، فلم يمض طويل من الزمن حتى بلغت الدعوة مشارق
الأرض ومغاربها.
وصلت إلى الهند والصين فى أقصى الشرق ، وإلى شواطئ المحيط الأطلسى فى أقصى الغرب وإلى بلاد
النوبة جنوباً وإلى جبال البرانس جنوبى فرنسا شمالاً. وتوطدت فى قلب الكون:
الحجاز واليمن والشام وفارس وبلاد ما بين النهرين وما وراء النهرين ومصر وجنوب الوادى ، وتركت
اللغة العربية الواحدة آثارها فى كل قطر أشرقت فيه شمس الإسلام ، وحتى ما فارقه الإسلام ـ كأسبانيا
ـ ما تزال حضارة الإسلام وآثار العربية تغزو كل بيت فيها. وكما استوعب الإسلام مناهج الإصلاح
فى كل مجالات الحياة الإنسـانية استوعـبت شقيقته الكبرى " اللغة العربية " كل أنماط التعبير ووسعت
بسلطانها كل وسائل التسجيل والتدوين.. وامتلكت ناصية البيان الرائع الجميل ، فهى لغة علم ، ولغة
فن ومشاعر ، ووجدان. وقانون وسلام وحرب ، ودين ودنيا.
إن أكثر من ألف مليون مسلم ينتشرون فى ربوع الأرض الآن لم يعجز الكثير منهم من غير العرب عن
حفظ كتاب الله " القرآن العظيم " ويتلونه كما أنزل بلسان عربى فصيح. فإذا عاد إلى حديثه اليومى
لجأ إلى لغة أمه وأبيه وبيئته.
ومسلم غير عربى استطاع أن يحفظ أو يقرأ القرآن بلغته العربية الفصحى لهو قادر ـ لو أدى المسلمون
العرب واجبهم نحو لغة التنزيل ـ أن يقرأ بها كتب الحديث ، والفقه ، والتشريع ، والنحو ، والصرف ،
والبلاغة ، والأدب وسائر العلوم والفنون.
ولكنه ذنب العـرب المسـلمين لا ذنب اللغة. فهى مطواعة لمن يريد أن يتقنها إن وجد معلماً مخلصاً. والأمل
كبير ـ الآن ـ فى أن يلتقى كل المسلمين على لغة واحدة ، كما التقوا على عقيدة واحدة.
إن رسـول الإسـلام صلى الله عليه وسلم عالمى الدعوة وإن كان عربى اللسان والجنس.
وإن الإسلام الحنيف عالمى التوجيه والسلطان وإن كانت لغة تنزيله عربية ورسوله عربياً ، ورواده الأوائل
*
*عرباً. *
**نقلا عن برنامج حقائق الإسلام في مواجهة شبهات المشككين- الصادر عن وزارة الأوقاف و المجلس الأعلى للشؤن الإسلامية
(1)  " الإسلام فى مواجهة الاستشراق فى العالم " .
(2) سفر التثنية: الإصحاح (33) الفقرات (1-2).
(3) سفر التكوين (21 - 21).
(4) سفر التثنية: الإصحاح (18) الفقرات (18 - 19).
ويكون المعنى عليه: كيف أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم ؟‍ أى لا أفعل هذا.
(5) الجمعة: 2.
(6) البقرة: 129.
(7) المزمور (45) الفقرات (2 - 17) مع الحذف اليسير. (8) الأنبياء: 107.
(9) مكان النقط هنا كلام لم نذكره هو " قدوس إسرائيل لأنه مجدك " ؟! وهذا مقطع مضاف بكل تأكيد
والهدف منه صرف الكلام عن معناه الظاهر!!
(10) سفر أشعياء الأصحاح (60) الفقرات (4-12) مع حذف يسير.
(11) القصص: 57.
(12) (3 ـ3 ـ15) مع الحذف.
(13) الإصحاح (3) الفقرة (2).
(14) الإصحاح (4) الفقرة (17).
(15) الإصحاح (6) الفقرة (9ـ10).
(16) الإصحـاح (11) الفقـرة (2).
(17) الإصحاح (9) الفقرة (2).
(18) الإصحاح (1) الفقرة (14 ـ15).
(19) هذا إيضاح وليس من النص.
(20) الإصحاح (14) الفقرات (24 ـ 26).
(21) الإصحاح (16) الفقرتان (7 ـ8).
(22) الإصحاح (16) الفقرة (13).
(23) مريم: 34.
(24) الإصحاح (15) فقرتا (26 ـ 27).
(25) انظر كتاب " إظهار الحق " ص 528 للشيخ رحمت الله الهندى تحقيق الدكتور أحمد حجازى
السقا. نشر دار التراث.
****************************************************************************

*


----------

